# Reports: Signs are pointing towards a contract buyout between AEW and CM Punk



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

It looks like the relationship between CM Punk and AEW has completely broken down.

According to notable wrestling journalist, Wade Keller on the latest edition of PWTorch audio, he believes that Punk won’t ever wrestle for AEW again.

Keller stated:

“*I think this is noteworthy but not surprising [that] he excluded CM Punk’s name as he talked about some of the biggest names who have held the title,” Keller said. “That’s a bit of a tell. As I talked with Jason Powell yesterday about – I am not expecting CM Punk to wrestle in AEW again. I’m not saying it’s 100 percent sure thing but everything is pointing in the direction of some sort of buyout of his contract. We’ll learn more eventually about that situation*”.



https://wrestlelamia.co.uk/cm-punk-never-wrestling-for-aew-again/



This sucks to hear if true, I'm gonna miss Punk. This is probably the end of the road with his wrestling career. I wish things ended better. I like Punk as a wrestler but Phil Brooks is a jerk.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

GREAT news!! He's a fucking self absorbed crybaby who isn't any good in the ring in 2021/2022 and doesn't have shit for a look. His only upside was his pipebomb and 2011 run and he didn't bring that magic to AEW. Let's hope Omega and The Young Bucks follow him out the door too! Biggest blessing in AEW history if these 4 guys leave.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Get worked, Bro.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

It may be for the best for everyone involved. Punk can always return to the WWE. It's a whole new environment there with Triple-H in charge. Personally, I can't wait for Kenny and the Bucks to come back. Adam Cole, too.


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

Poor to read. I'd happily never see Omega or The Bucks again. They're awful.

At least Punk is a name, and he's entertaining as well unlike those gymnastic wannabes.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Exasperated sigh


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Punk to show up in a mask at Full Gear confirmed.


----------



## HoneyBee (5 mo ago)

What does buyout mean, is it like paying him in full but letting him go? Then he can be free to sign with other promotions without restrictions? Why not just future endeavour him and save some money?

I like Punk but if he really is going into business for himself then he's a bit of a liability. Get rid of him.

Kenny and the Bucks can stay. Without them AEW wouldn't exist. Plus they've become household names omongst wrestling fans.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

They're doing what WWE does in this situation by not mentioning anything related to a controversy. They'll be back at it again once buzz over it is over.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

HoneyBee said:


> What does buyout mean, is it like paying him in full but letting him go? Then he can be free to sign with other promotions without restrictions? Why not just future endeavour him and save some money?
> 
> I like Punk bit if he really is going into business for himself then he's a but of a liability. Get rid of him.
> 
> Kenny and the Bucks can stay. Without them AEW wouldn't exist. Plus they've become household names omongst wrestling fans.


They pay off the remainder of the contract therefore releasing themselves of that contract.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

If this is true, which who knows if it is, watch Punk sue them.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Fuck him. Sayonara, buddy. Glad you could get one last check out of the business without having to go to court this time, you litigious prick.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

A shame it worked out this way. Always enjoyed Punks segments and matches.

But with him injured and out for 6-8 months and the suspension, plus the fight backstage and etc. , I could see this coming.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

What a disappointing outcome for Punk's return and probably last run. AEW did what they could to make him feel welcome and he acts like a spoilt child. It's good to see TK do the best thing and cut ties. Now to focus on the younger talent.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Thankfully gives me a reason to never watch another minute of that garbage. 

They had such an opportunity and they blew it. Fucking Hangman Adam Page caused all this lmao.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

lol @ AEW for making such a pigs ear out of probably the last great comeback the profession will see. Shit company.


----------



## HoneyBee (5 mo ago)

.christopher. said:


> lol @ AEW for making such a pigs ear out of probably the last great comeback the profession will see. Shit company.


How is it the company's fault Punk went into business for himself? You and @Irish Jet seem to thrash them any chance you get, I'm surprised you still even watch lol. Stick to WWE and Shemus fellas, AEW is too much for you to handle.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Fearless Viper said:


> They're doing what WWE does in this situation by not mentioning anything related to a controversy. They'll be back at it again once buzz over it is over.


Yep. The way they took Flair's WOOO out of the Then, Now, Together intro, but now it's back 😂


----------



## HoneyBee (5 mo ago)

Irish Jet said:


> Thankfully gives me a reason to never watch another minute of that garbage.
> 
> They had such an opportunity and they blew it. Fucking Hangman Adam Page caused all this lmao.


I hope you never do watch again mate. You add no value to them therefore you are no great loss to them. Bye.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

HoneyBee said:


> I hope you never do watch again mate. You add no value to them therefore you are no great loss to them. Bye.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Great shame if so. Overall he was underwhelming, but still gave us one of the great moments wrestling has ever had last year.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

well... there'll never be a CM Punk chant again

good job killing your own career bud


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

His first night back was epic. But if this is true, it's one of the anti climactic returns ever.
Punk has basically managed to turn a large part of his fans, and the wrestling community, against him, piss off an employer who handed him everything, and made himself look like a huge hypocrite in just 12 months.
I bet this run has been great for his wallet, but admiration and respect for him is at an all time low. He's pretty much the male equivalent of Ivelisse.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

IT’S CELEBRATION TIME


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Very sad it has to end this way if it does. I wish they could all sit in a room and sort it out, both camps could make money from this if they cultivated it into a worked program. I just hope we get the Elite back at least, as AEW may not appear to suffer short-term from losing both Punk and Kenny, but it could be damaging long-term.

I don't expect WWE to take Punk back after what he's said about them, but maybe New Japan could splash out to use him like they did Jericho.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Very sad it has to end this way if it does. I wish they could all sit in a room and sort it out, both camps could make money from this if they cultivated it into a worked program. I just hope we get the Elite back at least, as AEW may not appear to suffer short-term from losing both Punk and Kenny, but it could be damaging long-term.
> 
> I don't expect WWE to take Punk back after what he's said about them, but maybe New Japan could splash out to use him like they did Jericho.


only WWE will logically pay his money and take the risk of a guy that could not stay uninjured - don't see NJPW laying out that cash and taking the risk

its pretty sad that it came to this TBH


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Khan should job out punk to Peter Avalon each week for the length of his contract. If punk refuses, he can quit without pay.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

This is literally all of Punks fault. Nobody else should be blamed. Except for TK brown nosing punk anytime he had the chance. For all of the monetary benefits punk brought, he also brought a toxic personality and risked AEW falling into a toxic work environment. No different to Hogan joining WCW. The long term risk of punk staying in AEW is AEW closing shop. Stick to the original plan of growing your own talent.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Punk just never learns. It's always about him. Great performer, troubled human-being.


----------



## Chris Herrichico (Feb 27, 2015)

Great news! Fuck off, Phil


----------



## toxicnacho (5 mo ago)

Man, once again, I feel cheated as a fan if true.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> only WWE will logically pay his money and take the risk of a guy that could not stay uninjured - don't see NJPW laying out that cash and taking the risk
> 
> its pretty sad that it came to this TBH


You really think Mr hold a grudge is going to work for Hunter? If he can't get along with dorks like the young bucks There's no chance Hunter will put up with his shit especially when he is riding a huge wave of goodwill with the fans.

Punks finished.

@HoneyBee what's with the shot at sheamus he is literally doing amazing work right now?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> You really think Mr hold a grudge is going to work for Hunter? If he can't get along with dorks like the young bucks There's no chance Hunter will put up with his shit especially when he is riding a huge wave of goodwill with the fans.
> 
> Punks finished.
> 
> @HoneyBee what's with the shot at sheamus he is literally doing amazing work right now?


nope - i don’t think wwe will offer him anything

i was saying they are the only logical choice who could or would

… but they won’t


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

Wow. Im actually surprised. Tony loves Punk. Hopefully he loves his company more and getting rid of Punk will cement that.

Punk going to CYN????????


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

This vindicates the WWE. And makes them win the "war" or whatever you wanna call it. Punk walked out on WWE, and now Punk walks out on AEW. Punk is the common denominator. Lends credence to the view that Punk was the problem all along. Now people know the truth.

Vince with another W.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

ROHBot said:


> Wow. Im actually surprised. Tony loves Punk. Hopefully he loves his company more and getting rid of Punk will cement that.
> 
> Punk going to CYN????????


CYN is dead


----------



## ROHBot (4 mo ago)

Geert Wilders said:


> CYN is dead


Is it?

Maybe Punk is the guy to put the fire back underneath it!!!! lol

Id love it if he ended up there though. That would be funny as hell


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

I don’t care if he comes back at this point, but it’s a shape he ever got injured. I wanted to see what he would have done after the first time he won the title


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

"January 26th, 2014, I left sports entertainment. June 14th, 2024 - I'M BACK!"


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm kind of sick of this topic. I just hope they would get it over with. Idc at this point if it's a work or shoot. If Punk is returning or not.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

HoneyBee said:


> How is it the company's fault Punk went into business for himself? You and @Irish Jet seem to thrash them any chance you get, I'm surprised you still even watch lol. Stick to WWE and Shemus fellas, AEW is too much for you to handle.


Khan needs to have better control. Something like that will not happen in most other companies. Khan himself even got stepped over and walked on by Punk during his little tirade so there's the proof right there that Khan has no control of the ship.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

.christopher. said:


> lol @ AEW for making such a pigs ear out of probably the last great comeback the profession will see. Shit company.


Damn bro. You a Punk guy, or you’re just taking the “he’s a star, cater to him right or wrong” approach?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

That would suck. He needs to go out on his back or it was for nothing.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Punk's return is the Chinese Democracy of pro wrestling.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Teemu™ said:


> This vindicates the WWE. And makes them win the "war" or whatever you wanna call it. Punk walked out on WWE, and now Punk walks out on AEW. Punk is the common denominator. Lends credence to the view that Punk was the problem all along. Now people know the truth.
> 
> Vince with another W.


This is the marathon Hunter was talking about. Haha

Imagine sitting at home for 7 years, cultivating a perception that the only thing holding you back from Rock/Hogan/Cena-level stardom was Vince McMahon’s view of you as a counter-culture guy. You won your lawsuit. You had the fans chanting your name for 7 years, all believing you were just another victim of Vince-isms. And after 7 years, you return to a hero’s welcome, the prodigal son returns to the industry and fans who never gave up hope.

And you shit on every ounce of faith bestowed to you in roughly 380 days.

I’m so glad Sting is of high moral character and never shit on me along the way. Not when he busted his knee on the cage. Not when he flew to the rafters. Not when he returned from them. Not when he showed up in TNA. Not when he left TNA and went north. Not even when he returned to “the big-budget, outlaw, mudshow” that sees him wanting to be one of the boys taking the big bumps and getting some of the biggest pops eaa each PPV.

One is a true legend, and the other is just a star in a slightly larger subsection of an existing niche audience.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TheDraw said:


> Khan needs to have better control. Something like that will not happen in most other companies. Khan himself even got stepped over and walked on by Punk during his little tirade so there's the proof right there that Khan has no control of the ship.


TK looked genuinely scared and out of his element the minute Punk went rogue, showing TK a taste of the real cutthroat side of wrestling where everything isn’t sunshine and lollipops.

How TK comes out of this will give a lot of indications on AEW’s ability to stick around…


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Its for the best. The man has been nothing but toxic to the product. The last 3 episodes of dynamite have been great and have been doing well. They dont need Punk.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

bdon said:


> This is the marathon Hunter was talking about. Haha
> 
> Imagine sitting at home for 7 years, cultivating a perception that the only thing holding you back from Rock/Hogan/Cena-level stardom was Vince McMahon’s view of you as a counter-culture guy. You won your lawsuit. You had the fans chanting your name for 7 years, all believing you were just another victim of Vince-isms. And after 7 years, you return to a hero’s welcome, the prodigal son returns to the industry and fans who never gave up hope.
> 
> ...


I've heard a couple of bad stories about Sting from Gary Hart who seemingly never liked him. And I've always maintained that he never truly had that one run that would justify his legendary status - but I still love Sting, and he is still a legend. Just wish his initial main event run had had a bit better timing, and not taken place within all the chaos of early 90s WCW.

Offtopic, though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> This is the marathon Hunter was talking about. Haha
> 
> Imagine sitting at home for 7 years, cultivating a perception that the only thing holding you back from Rock/Hogan/Cena-level stardom was Vince McMahon’s view of you as a counter-culture guy. You won your lawsuit. You had the fans chanting your name for 7 years, all believing you were just another victim of Vince-isms. And after 7 years, you return to a hero’s welcome, the prodigal son returns to the industry and fans who never gave up hope.
> 
> ...


i never thought much of Sting - but boy did he prove me wrong in AEW

dude is legit and a star - what you said here = facts


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Fuck the Elite and their whining backstage bullshit. Letting Page, the Bucks, and/or Omega off when the first years of AEW have been a constant battle between the company trying to establish themselves and the Elite masturbating on TV. Didn't Omega's return drop 200,000 viewers for that segment (happy to be wrong)?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Teemu™ said:


> I've heard a couple of bad stories about Sting from Gary Hart who seemingly never liked him. And I've always maintained that he never truly had that one run that would justify his legendary status - but I still love Sting, and he is still a legend. Just wish his initial main event run had had a bit better timing, and not taken place within all the chaos of early 90s WCW.
> 
> Offtopic, though.


Flair and Hogan both have talked about how big Sting would have been under Vince’s guidance earlier. Flair even said he’d have been bigger than Hogan. 


LifeInCattleClass said:


> i never thought much of Sting - but boy did he prove me wrong in AEW
> 
> dude is legit and a star - what you said here = facts


The fact that he is moving and bumping like he is at 62-63 years old is fucking wild to me. If AEW folds tomorrow, I will go to my grave forever thankful that I have received these last couple years of watching classic Sting spots like the no-sell, the Army of Sting’s, and even the modern Sting spots like jumping from balconies.

This is the best Last Hoorah any aging legend has ever had. So glad I got this, and all the more reason I will forever fucking hate Vince, tried icing the man before he was ready.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i never thought much of Sting - but boy did he prove me wrong in AEW
> 
> dude is legit and a star - what you said here = facts


Being out of the states, you didn’t get to watch much WCW, correct?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Being out of the states, you didn’t get to watch much WCW, correct?


correct - it was sporadic and we were 2 years behind

episodes aired out of order

i liked the look of sting from the stuff i saw - but i never really saw a match until THAT wrestlemania


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

All this bullshit put into motion by a empty headed dumb fuck (Page) going into business for himself over a expendable deadweight jobber that brought nothing of value to the company.

And then you have the two pot stirring small children committing slander against him (EVP's, BTW) by escalating the mess by leaking lies to their mouthpiece in the media.

There wasn't a chance in hell he was going to let this go. You're accusing him of getting someone fired in the same person that sued him for a million bucks after that guy rode his coattails forever? They opened pandora's box on the one personal issue that was a lock to set him off. UFC career? Quitting the business? Financial situation? He was fine with all that for promos. He is at fault for letting the loose cannon side of him take over, but those three triggered all this garbage in the first place.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Odds of him going to WWE?


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

I still have the feeling he'll back back. Tony didn't have the stones to stand up to him at the scrum and I don't think he'll have the stones to fire him either. This is why you need leaders in charge vs let the primadona squad run the show.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> correct - it was sporadic and we were 2 years behind
> 
> episodes aired out of order
> 
> i liked the look of sting from the stuff i saw - but i never really saw a match until THAT wrestlemania


Yeah. I was pretty sure I remembered WCW not really attempting to reach global audiences. A damn shame, too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Odds of him going to WWE?


I can’t see it. Not when they, of all people, KNOW what a litigious prick he is. Dude is the embodiment of white trash America: always looking for a wet floor without signage in hopes of picking up some free money in court.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

He is now free to debut in WWE as the new Sin Cara.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Odds of him going to WWE?


I don't think Hunter wants him back tbh. It's one thing to put up with someone when they're an Austin/Rock/Cena/Hogan level, but Punk is not worth the trouble at this point. I like Punk, but I just don't see that working out. If they didn't take him back when FOX pushed for it I don't think they're any more interested now following the scrum debacle even though the EVPs had it coming imo.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DZ Crew said:


> I don't think Hunter wants him back tbh. It's one thing to put up with someone when they're an Austin/Rock/Cena/Hogan level, but Punk is not worth the trouble at this point. I like Punk, but I just don't see that working out. If they didn't take him back when FOX pushed for it I don't think they're any more interested now following the scrum debacle even though the EVPs had it coming imo.


Yep. Because what is Punk going to do when he tries running his dick licker about Triple H, and Hunter storms in his door demanding some answers?

Lot easier to feel confident punching a Buck than it is a Hunter.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Massive shame if this is true. People had a fight, get over it and move on. Mcmahon wouldn't have allowed a squabble backstage get in the way of buisness. He'd be wondering how this could make money. Khan needs to stop being his dad's son and become a strong leader. Whoop some ass! 

I need that CM Punk/MJF pay off.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Sounds like they're just speculating?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

as much as this guy is an asshole, I really hope he comes back and maybe structure his contract so he's not around so much. I need to see Punk vs Omega


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I find the news difficult to believe.

He's the biggest wrestling star out there, and we are supposed to believe that TK is just going to let him go? TK is not an idiot. He knows what he has with Punk. If pieces of sh** like Shawn Michaels (who btw are a lot more unprofessional than Punk ever was) got to stay, then so will Punk. 

If in fact its Punk's fault, he will go on an apology tour in a few months and will mend the fences with AEW. I also find it very interesting as how wrestling fans are burying Punk when they don't even have the whole story. It's just a bunch of heresay that is not even being corroborated by anyone on the record.


----------



## oglop44 (Oct 10, 2019)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Punk's return is the Chinese Democracy of pro wrestling.


Underrated post. This is just too true.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

If the attitude that we saw at the "All Out Fall Out" media scrum is Punk's mindset right now, then AEW is absolutely better off without him. Sorry to say it, as I am a long time Punk fan, but he's fucked up too much this time.

Going on record like that, personally insulting his colleagues and his bosses. Fucking idiot. True or not, you keep that shit behind closed doors. Part of me thinks that the media scrum rant was Punk just forcing Khan to fire him. The rant was 100% planned, that was massively obvious from the start.

Perhaps Punk realized that his body actually can't get back to the level he wanted to and, not wanting to be called a quitter, he decided to force Khan's hand.

Either way, AEW has plenty of others to focus on for the main event scene. He wasn't indispensable by any means.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

Agree it Vindicates the WWE and Punk always has been for himself,Anyone who Still believes this is a "work" is sad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

At least in normal sports with cap space, buyouts are so disrespectful lol. 

In wrestling, that seems kinda like a big win. Even if the message is still "let's move on from each other"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Let's remember though that the main culprit Hangman Page & his Buckaroo friends are part of this fiasco. All three should also have their contracts bought out and let go. Fair is fair.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Any speculative "reporting" is pretty meaningless right now. He's going to be out for a minimum of six months, either way.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Let's remember though that the main culprit Hangman Page & his Buckaroo friends are part of this fiasco. All three should also have their contracts bought out and let go. Fair is fair.


They never threw a first punch over having their feeling hurt. You want to work in America, then you have to keep your fists to yourself.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Should never have left WWE the way he did in 2014. Punk would have got his WM main event eventually. 

Great wrestler but I think he has some personal issues he needs to sort out before his next endeavour.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Crona said:


> Fuck the Elite and their whining backstage bullshit. Letting Page, the Bucks, and/or Omega off when the first years of AEW have been a constant battle between the company trying to establish themselves and the Elite masturbating on TV. Didn't Omega's return drop 200,000 viewers for that segment (happy to be wrong)?





Jay Trotter said:


> All this bullshit put into motion by a empty headed dumb fuck (Page) going into business for himself over a expendable deadweight jobber that brought nothing of value to the company.
> 
> And then you have the two pot stirring small children committing slander against him (EVP's, BTW) by escalating the mess by leaking lies to their mouthpiece in the media.
> 
> There wasn't a chance in hell he was going to let this go. You're accusing him of getting someone fired in the same person that sued him for a million bucks after that guy rode his coattails forever? They opened pandora's box on the one personal issue that was a lock to set him off. UFC career? Quitting the business? Financial situation? He was fine with all that for promos. He is at fault for letting the loose cannon side of him take over, but those three triggered all this garbage in the first place.


Remember it's never Punk's fault. None of his various beefs are his fault. The universe just conspires against this self admitted asshole who's hard to get along with.


Chan Hung said:


> Let's remember though that the main culprit Hangman Page & his Buckaroo friends are part of this fiasco. All three should also have their contracts bought out and let go. Fair is fair.


Nope fair is fair when the actions are equal. 

Page taking a heavily vague promo shot

Punk speculating with no proof The Bucks spread rumors

Punk going on 2 public rants and then throwing punches

Are not the same grievances.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punk is a POS. To be acting this way at 44 years old is fucking pathetic. One thing to be that way in your 20's and early 30's, but to be acting like a child in your mid 40's in such a public way is the most unprofessional thing I've ever seen in wrestling or otherwise.

He's a man-child. If he hasn't matured by now, he NEVER will.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

bdon said:


> They never threw a first punch over having their feeling hurt. You want to work in America, then you have to keep your fists to yourself.


To be fair, if you burst into someone's locker room looking for a fight the fight may find you. You've got two spineless weasels and a bi-polar pissed off old man who's had a long day. Not a good mix. Neither side made the right choice.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Passing Triangles said:


> 😂


Yikes, making fun of the death of all those innocents? That's a bit fucked.

Also, get worked.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Remember it's never Punk's fault. None of his various beefs are his fault. The universe just conspires against this self admitted asshole who's hard to get along with. Nope fair is fair when the actions are equal.
> 
> Page taking a heavily vague promo shot
> 
> ...


It would be easy to argue that Punk’s first tirade was in character given it occurred on the worked program. The second one on live streaming and inferring that anyone implying that anyone who has a problem to come fight is a whole other can of worms. One is a worked program, and the last is ultimately an outright attempt at intimidation.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

IronMan8 said:


> Sounds like they're just speculating?


Like everything in this work. Except the planted bite, of course.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> They never threw a first punch over having their feeling hurt. You want to work in America, then you have to keep your fists to yourself.


AEW's poser cowboy initiated the entire thing and collaborated with the cosplay Bucks to limit the tag team run of FTR and additionally bury Punk on national TV while he was out. You're trying to avoid the obvious of what lead to this. It's not as if Punk oneday decided to throw a punch. Nope. Instead these clowns went in as a group to Punk's locker room, which they and everyone else knew what that would obviously lead to...meanwhile he was in a room with his wife and dog. The public knows that Page and Bucks are at fault and they won't take kindly to ever see these geeks on TV again.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Punk has Tony over a barrel now.

I doubt he is going to negotiate any release that doesn’t pay him every penny that would be due if he stayed for the length of his contract (and any extensions). He’d rather go to court than ‘lose’ on the way out.

And Tony does not want to go to court. Too many things could come out in discovery (AEW’s financials, internal memos, not to mention behavior that has been speculated like Tony and drugs) for him to allow that. So he’s gotta pay.

Also, we see the letters NDA associated with Tony/AEW more than with any other wrestling entity. Tony absolutely does not want Punk going scorched earth on everything he’s seen and knows behind the scenes, and I’m not sure Punk is the type to take money (even boatloads of it) to stay quiet. 

I’d say the next chapters as they play out over weeks, months and even years could be very, very interesting.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

deadcool said:


> I find the news difficult to believe.
> 
> He's the biggest wrestling star out there, and we are supposed to believe that TK is just going to let him go? TK is not an idiot. He knows what he has with Punk. If pieces of sh** like Shawn Michaels (who btw are a lot more unprofessional than Punk ever was) got to stay, then so will Punk.
> 
> If in fact its Punk's fault, he will go on an apology tour in a few months and will mend the fences with AEW. I also find it very interesting as how wrestling fans are burying Punk when they don't even have the whole story. It's just a bunch of heresay that is not even being corroborated by anyone on the record.


He literally buried Page and the Elite on broadcasted media. That’s worse than any he say she say. If there were backstage issues but Punk kept it to himself, I don’t think we would be burning him st the stake. In fact there would be a lot of support I reckon for Punk. He’s taken what should be a backstage private issue to a public stage.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Showstopper said:


> Punk is a POS. To be acting this way at 44 years old is fucking pathetic. One thing to be that way in your 20's and early 30's, but to be acting like a child in your mid 40's in such a public way is the most unprofessional thing I've ever seen in wrestling or otherwise.
> 
> He's a man-child. If he hasn't matured by now, he NEVER will.


Come to think of it, the way he handled WWE politics was way more mature. If this is real, which all points indicate to so far (apart from a few), I'm very disappointed and surprised by Punk.

He's getting less wise with age it seems.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DZ Crew said:


> To be fair, if you burst into someone's locker room looking for a fight the fight may find you. You've got two spineless weasels and a bi-polar pissed off old man who's had a long day. Not a good mix. Neither side made the right choice.


I agree with that, but IF you have the company’s legal counsel and Talent Relations with you, it is unlikely you burst into the locker room.

Given everyone’s version of events, this seems the most likely truth:

Punk talks shit again not expecting anyone to come see him, just like last time on live TV. Bucks get Megah and CD to agree to come with them to discuss things. The Bucks are idiot children that don’t understand angry men sometimes throw punches. Matt Jackson runs his obnoxious fucking mouth That would get him decked anywhere else. Punk being a wounded animal obliges him. The raucous begins. Kenny and Ace push their way in as the stories have all seemed to suggest. Ace is trying to break things up. Kenny is trying to get this scared, barking dog out of the fray. Ace is now fully aware of his wife being in the room as Kenny grabbing the dog draws his attention to her. He throws a chair and gets on Nick Jackson. Kenny hands the dog off to Megah and tries getting Ace off Nick. Ace doesn’t know who is behind him or their intentions, so he bites to keep the arm away.

Everyone is telling the truth of their story. No one is lying. The only difference in stories is each individuals vantage point.

And if that is that is things unfold, then it goes back to things becoming physical. You simply can’t go around throwing punches in the workplace. That is just a huge no-no. If the Bucks went in there alone, whether they threw the first punch or not, they are fucking idiots and deserve to be fired as well, because now you can’t prove why Punk felt the need to ever make things physical.

As I keep reiterating, in my eyes, everything hinges on how the Bucks went into that locker room. Alone, with Megah, forcing their way in, opening an unlocked door, etc. 

As they say, the Devil is in the details.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> AEW's poser cowboy initiated the entire thing and collaborated with the cosplay Bucks to limit the tag team run of FTR and additionally bury Punk on national TV while he was out. You're trying to avoid the obvious of what lead to this. It's not as if Punk oneday decided to throw a punch. Nope. Instead these clowns went in as a group to Punk's locker room, which they and everyone else knew what that would obviously lead to...meanwhile he was in a room with his wife and dog. The public knows that Page and Bucks are at fault and they won't take kindly to ever see these geeks on TV again.


Shit talking in the workplace does not lead to punches being thrown. Simple as that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is just speculation. I can see Punk being back, if not, well that would suck terribly but it’s not like they _really_ needed him. They were doing well before him and seem to be doing well after. As long as the Elite stay that’s the most important thing. If the Elite leave that’ll cripple the AEW fan base, Punk leaving we can get over in a couple weeks.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

If its true good. The baby can't hack talking to people than he should go. You can defend him all you want, when he has enemies everywhere he goes he's the problem. Most over rated wrestler of all time.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Saintpat said:


> Punk has Tony over a barrel now.
> 
> I doubt he is going to negotiate any release that doesn’t pay him every penny that would be due if he stayed for the length of his contract (and any extensions). He’d rather go to court than ‘lose’ on the way out.
> 
> ...


And only a pathetic human like punky would be way beyond over paid, given everything and still walk away and try to destroy everything he touched. Of course wwe sucked but they didn't do him wrong, he did. Same for aew


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Punk took his ball and went home.. Again.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

bdon said:


> I agree with that, but IF you have the company’s legal counsel and Talent Relations with you, it is unlikely you burst into the locker room.
> 
> Given everyone’s version of events, this seems the most likely truth:
> 
> ...


Exactly. I can't believe anyone in the legal field or talent relations thought it was a good idea to go in there. It's like being a zoo keeper thinking "well, the tiger just showed me it's teeth and took a swipe at me. I'd better go into it's enclosure and see if they want a belly rub". Let the man cool off then approach him in a way that's not going to come off as confrontational. You can then take the blame off the elite assuming that Punk's allegations are false.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> And only a pathetic human like punky would be way beyond over paid, given everything and still walk away and try to destroy everything he touched. Of course wwe sucked but they didn't do him wrong, he did. Same for aew


I’m not talking about right or wrong, just pointing out that he has a lot of leverage here and the pending threat of him opening his mouth (or lawsuit discovery) is going to squeeze Tony. I think Tony _really_ values keeping AEW’s business private — and let’s not forget he’s the guy who said (when talking about WWE in the infamous scrum), ‘I have a LOT of money.’ Well, Punk wants a bunch of it, haha.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

The fact that Megha Parekh was there adds a lot more to the drama. Given what Punk just said, don't you think she would of told them to not go in there? Maybe she should of went in first to talk to him? After all, she's the chief legal officer of the company. In what world would anybody, especially an officer of a company, think it was a good idea for them to bust in there at that time?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> AEW's poser cowboy initiated the entire thing and collaborated with the cosplay Bucks to limit the tag team run of FTR and additionally bury Punk on national TV while he was out. You're trying to avoid the obvious of what lead to this. It's not as if Punk oneday decided to throw a punch. Nope. Instead these clowns went in as a group to Punk's locker room, which they and everyone else knew what that would obviously lead to...meanwhile he was in a room with his wife and dog. The public knows that Page and Bucks are at fault and they won't take kindly to ever see these geeks on TV again.


So none of this is Punk's fault and he 100% was in the right for everything he did.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Geert Wilders said:


> He literally buried Page and the Elite on broadcasted media. That’s worse than any he say she say. If there were backstage issues but Punk kept it to himself, I don’t think we would be burning him st the stake. In fact there would be a lot of support I reckon for Punk. He’s taken what should be a backstage private issue to a public stage.


I was referring to the fight when I said heresay. But yes, you are absolutely right about him burying Page and the EVPs of the company on a live show in front of the whole world. It doesn't matter if what Punk said is true or not, that was not the time or the place to air all that out. It was very unprofessional. But does that mean that he gets fired because of it?

Suspend him, fine him, counsel him, work it out.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> Punk has Tony over a barrel now.
> 
> *I doubt he is going to negotiate any release that doesn’t pay him every penny that would be due if he stayed for the length of his contract (and any extensions)*. He’d rather go to court than ‘lose’ on the way out.
> 
> ...


Definitely not as he committed two or three counts of gross negligence.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Definitely not as he committed two or three counts of gross negligence.


I assume you mean Tony, the head of the company who sat there nodding along as the champion he chose to crown ran down the company in a public press conference — a press conference Tony himself urged people like Meltzer and Alvarez who don’t normally attend to come because they really needed to be there because something big was going to go down — and then called Punk a “sweetheart” at the end of his portion of it?

Yeah no way that guy wants a lawsuit with legal discovery or Punk telling his story for sure.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> I assume you mean Tony, the head of the company who sat there nodding along as the champion he chose to crown ran down the company in a public press conference — a press conference Tony himself urged people like Meltzer and Alvarez who don’t normally attend to come because they really needed to be there because something big was going to go down — and then called Punk a “sweetheart” at the end of his portion of it?
> 
> Yeah no way that guy wants a lawsuit with legal discovery or Punk telling his story for sure.


You keep acting like Tony wasn’t sitting there looking scared shitless. Lmao


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Dr. Middy said:


> So none of this is Punk's fault and he 100% was in the right for everything he did.


Seriously. It’s comical the lengths people will go. Lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They put the AEW title in the gutter for this.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> AEW's poser cowboy initiated the entire thing and collaborated with the cosplay Bucks to limit the tag team run of FTR and additionally bury Punk on national TV while he was out. You're trying to avoid the obvious of what lead to this. It's not as if Punk oneday decided to throw a punch. Nope. Instead these clowns went in as a group to Punk's locker room, which they and everyone else knew what that would obviously lead to...meanwhile he was in a room with his wife and dog. The public knows that Page and Bucks are at fault and they won't take kindly to ever see these geeks on TV again.


Blaming Hangman for Punk's action is some serious galaxy brain shit. Hangman made one comment during a promo that was vague as fuck and would have been forgotten and ignored if not for Punk going into business for himself and then bitching at the press conference. Punk made a mountain out of a molehill in his mind and then got mad when he was confronted about it. The FTR stuff is speculation based on no current facts. FTR is assuming the same thing as Punk without actually proving anything. "We aren't being booked properly, it must be because the Young Bucks are jealous!" Even though the Young Bucks put over FTR in April for the ROH and AAA titles.

I wish Punk could take a chill pill and still be a part of AEW, but holding grudges is who he is. At this point, he is more a negative then a positive to AEW. The Elite aren't innocent here, they need to take their suspension and be prepared to possibly lose their EVP title. AEW could lose the Bucks, but Kenny is the person that TK needs to make sure is still with the company.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DZ Crew said:


> Exactly. I can't believe anyone in the legal field or talent relations thought it was a good idea to go in there. It's like being a zoo keeper thinking "well, the tiger just showed me it's teeth and took a swipe at me. I'd better go into it's enclosure and see if they want a belly rub". Let the man cool off then approach him in a way that's not going to come off as confrontational. You can then take the blame off the elite assuming that Punk's allegations are false.


I work in the maritime industry. We’re 6 grown men living on a towboat for 3 weeks at a time. I have to manage hotheads, he didn’t do this, they didn’t do this bullshit all of the time.

As the literal captain of this fucking ship, it is my job to immediately nip any bullshit in the bud. Letting it stew just gives guys time to pretend they’re fine, and you inevitably kick the can down the road. I have never had things come to blows. These are dumb fuck deckhands making 50-60k a year.

I make my relief (the pilot) come to the wheelhouse with the crew to act as another witness should things escalate too much. I may be King Ding-A-Ling, but I am but one man amongst two other grown individuals.

So, it is the 2 (or more) bitching deckhands, my relief, and I in the wheelhouse. They’re hot, thinking they are in the right, and not willing to hear anyone else. My pilot and I begin by admitting we know there are some issues, “but we have to live together and work together”. I let them know that if they can’t work together, then someone is gonna be catching a crew van somewhere along the levee. Then I begin letting them air out there issues.

Only once did I have someone lashing out with verbal threats, daring anyone to try them. And that was a deckhand who had issues with me personally, feeling I was being too hard on him and “forgetting where you came from”, but I handled that one the same way, addressed him face to face with my relief right with him, handing him his walking papers, because his mouth had the other crew members scared to walk out on deck with him, fearing he’d lose his shit and have a fight break out on deck.

I HAD to speak to him and let him know we would be removing him from the vessel, “and X, Y, and Z is why.” This big 6’5” mf’er stood staring a hole through me, and I kept my eyes on him the entire time, prepared should he make things physical.

My point is that the minute someone is so angry they want to start dating someone to test his manhood, when in a managerial position you have to try and remove them from the equation. Yes, that big mf’er MAY fight me, but I am an extension of the office and have been delegated authority by them to handle things when they’re not with us at sea. If he punches (or worse) a crew member, then now I am at fault for allowing this individual to continue and the company is at fault for trusting a dipshit that can’t manage the deck crews better than that.

Punk’s attempts at intimidation, no matter how justified his anger, simply can not be tolerated. If Megah, CD, and the Bucks went to his locker room to speak to him or maybe tell him to take his shit and get out of the locker room right now, then they handled it precisely the way it should be handled.

If the Bucks busted in the door and just started running their dick lickers, then they found a lesson in being a man. If they went in with other management, then they were trying to FINALLY mitigate a shit situation.


----------



## Nakahoeup (May 18, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> Punk is a POS. To be acting this way at 44 years old is fucking pathetic. One thing to be that way in your 20's and early 30's, but to be acting like a child in your mid 40's in such a public way is the most unprofessional thing I've ever seen in wrestling or otherwise.
> 
> He's a man-child. If he hasn't matured by now, he NEVER will.


As a fan of hbk you really can't talk. How old was he when he acted a fool against Hogan at SS 06 again? I'm sure he was in his 40's at the time.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This buyout storyline is going to be huge. A game changer! A banger!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

bdon said:


> I work in the maritime industry. We’re 6 grown men living on a towboat for 3 weeks at a time. I have to manage hotheads, he didn’t do this, they didn’t do this bullshit all of the time.
> 
> As the literal captain of this fucking ship, it is my job to immediately nip any bullshit in the bud. Letting it stew just gives guys time to pretend they’re fine, and you inevitably kick the can down the road. I have never had things come to blows. These are dumb fuck deckhands making 50-60k a year.




Oh nice, my late dad worked for the SIU as a Merchant Marine out of Jacksonville. He got up to First Mate.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

lol remember when the IWC wanted this piece of crap to replace John Cena? the only thing Punks better than Cena at is being an "anti establishment" stooge!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nakahoeup said:


> As a fan of hbk you really can't talk. How old was he when he acted a fool against Hogan at SS 06 again? I'm sure he was in his 40's at the time.


He was 40. Big difference between that and throwing your boss and the entire company under the bus verbally in front of the world.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks like Punk was smart with his contract as i expected with a no release clause, as Tony at the time was desperate to get him.

This put Tony in tough situation as he now has to pay out his contract or negotiate a lucrative settlement rather than the standard WWE 90 day release.

So Tony has to think whether it is worth paying him a settlement and flushing money down the drain but improving morale of other talent or continue to keep him under contract and try to make money from merch sales or however else. Not sure what i would do personally......


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Dark Emperor said:


> Looks like Punk was smart with his contract as i expected with a no release clause, as Tony at the time was desperate to get him.
> 
> This put Tony in tough situation as he now has to pay out his contract or negotiate a lucrative settlement rather than the standard WWE 90 day release.
> 
> So Tony has to think whether it is worth paying him a settlement and flushing money down the drain but improving morale of other talent or continue to keep him under contract and try to make money from merch sales or however else. Not sure what i would do personally......


If it happened as the Elite say it happened then Khan can fire Punk and sue him for damages. If you go into work and beat up your colleagues that's a breach of contract.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tbh, we're going by Keller's rationale here that Punk wasn't mentioned by Riccaboni as one of the great ROH World Champions. But it seems standard practice to not name names when something like this is going on.

After MJF's pipebomb, he literally wasn't referenced or mentioned in any way forever until a brief mention by Excalibur one week.

Omega and the Bucks also haven't been mentioned once since All Out-gate as far as I can recall. Even when TK went on-screen to announce title vacancies, none of those in the doghouse were named (which I still find odd to this day... we've literally had two new champions with zero reference to the guys who won said belts at the PPV).

So, Punk may be on his way out but I find Keller's reasoning to be a bit wonky.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

One of the biggest let downs in wrestling history.

Every feud/segment/promo this guy had made it actually seem meaningful unlike most on the roster. The guy obviously has the star power, and can turn most things to gold so it just sucks that it's came down to this and the last 6 months have been an absolute disaster & seems like it's brought down the quality a lot w/ all the backstage drama.

As much of a dick Phil the person seems, you gotta put a lot of blame on Tony Khan for not being a better leader/general to these guys & shutting this shit down right away as I feel like most of this could've been avoided. Dude seems like a total pushover.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

deadcool said:


> I was referring to the fight when I said heresay. But yes, you are absolutely right about him burying Page and the EVPs of the company on a live show in front of the whole world. It doesn't matter if what Punk said is true or not, that was not the time or the place to air all that out. It was very unprofessional. But does that mean that he gets fired because of it?
> 
> Suspend him, fine him, counsel him, work it out.


The thing is a lot of those things are tokenistic in my opinion. Showing a no tolerance policy especially when it comes to bad mouthing colleagues publicly is the way to go imo


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Dark Emperor said:


> Looks like Punk was smart with his contract as i expected with a no release clause, as Tony at the time was desperate to get him.
> 
> This put Tony in tough situation as he now has to pay out his contract or negotiate a lucrative settlement rather than the standard WWE 90 day release.
> 
> So Tony has to think whether it is worth paying him a settlement and flushing money down the drain but improving morale of other talent or continue to keep him under contract and try to make money from merch sales or however else. Not sure what i would do personally......


Tony says he has more money than Wwe so that shouldn’t be a problem to him. He loves saying his dick is bigger so here you go


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> I assume you mean Tony, the head of the company who sat there nodding along as the champion he chose to crown ran down the company in a public press conference — a press conference Tony himself urged people like Meltzer and Alvarez who don’t normally attend to come because they really needed to be there because something big was going to go down — and then called Punk a “sweetheart” at the end of his portion of it?
> 
> Yeah no way that guy wants a lawsuit with legal discovery or Punk telling his story for sure.


Erm, no. The guy that went off script on live TV, defamed the company in a live PR session and started a fight. No matter how much sand is in some critics' vaginas with their "expert opinions", the man committed gross negligence. What you've said is laughable to be honest.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I miss Chels Mani Punk already


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wasn't it like a month ago that Punk said this past year was the greatest year of his entire wrestling career?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Punk has had problems in every single company he's ever worked for. Maybe the Elite can be passive aggressive, but if it wasn't them it would have been someone else.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Nothing Finer said:


> If it happened as the Elite say it happened then Khan can fire Punk and sue him for damages. If you go into work and beat up your colleagues that's a breach of contract.


But even then, as someone who believes Punk IS in the wrong here, is it worth it to fight the fight knowing Punk is a litigious prick who will fight this forever and possibly hurt the company’s reputation (whatever is left) and/or open Tony up to answering questions he doesn’t want to answer - such as “why did you allow these problems to fester to the point anyone felt settling things physically was the only answer?”


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Punk and Bryan in AEW have to be the biggest wrestling flops in modern history. People were so excited about the star power those two were going to bring


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

While he is often a good source Wade Keller’s OPINION is not really relevant news. This isn’t based in anything besides a guess by Keller. 

If it were MY company I would lean towards cutting ties with Punk. The only reason I would hesitate would be if we were in the middle or on the eve of a big event. If Punk is a headliner who is a vital part of the card I would wait for the show to take place…and THEN I would start negotiations towards Punk’s termination. His mouth is too big to make up for all the perceived benefits hIs name and fame brings to my company. I’m trying to run a business here!

Neither Wade Keller or myself have added much of any relevance to the discussion.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I remember that report the other day. Triple H in a meeting allegedly said of possibly bringing back CM Punk: "he's someone else's problem now"

His words seem to ring true

But really - as for whether AEW should bring Punk back, I think they should sit on the decision for a while. Let everything cool down, and see if Punk would be willing to apologize / make amends with the AEW roster


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Odds of him going to WWE?


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Remember it's never Punk's fault. None of his various beefs are his fault. The universe just conspires against this self admitted asshole who's hard to get along with. Nope fair is fair when the actions are equal.


This can be said in literally every Punk thread since like 2006. Sorry I don't like anyone in this situation?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Erm, no. The guy that went off script on live TV, defamed the company in a live PR session and started a fight. No matter how much sand is in some critics' vaginas with their "expert opinions", the man committed gross negligence. What you've said is laughable to be honest.


If the boss had a problem with it, he should have taken control of the press conference. Or spoken up on their behalf. And not told the world what a ‘sweetheart’ the guy was when Punk was leaving.

That is negligence. He condoned what Punk said, nodding along like a bobble head doll, never contradicting what Punk said and endorsing him as a great guy after he said it all.

Tony expressed ZERO problem with what Punk said. You don’t like it but it’s not your company — if the top leader in the company endorses it, then that’s how the company feels about what he said.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> If the boss had a problem with it, he should have taken control of the press conference. Or spoken up on their behalf. And not told the world what a ‘sweetheart’ the guy was when Punk was leaving.
> 
> That is negligence. He condoned what Punk said, nodding along like a bobble head doll, never contradicting what Punk said and endorsing him as a great guy after he said it all.
> 
> Tony expressed ZERO problem with what Punk said. You don’t like it but it’s not your company — if the top leader in the company endorses it, then that’s how the company feels about what he said.


You CONTINUE to ignore TK sitting there, acting like he wanted to exit stage right, but too scared to say anything.

You know…like he was maybe…intimidated?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Why a buyout and not outright fire him if the fight happened just like the Bucks/Omega leaks want everybody to believe?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Punk isn't really worth the headache for WWE because he never really drew money for them outside of selling a few shirts after the summer of Punk. He was a big TV ratings flop and did poorly as a featured attraction on PPV. It was AEW or bust for Punk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

redban said:


> I remember that report the other day. Triple H in a meeting allegedly said of possibly bringing back CM Punk: "he's someone else's problem now"
> 
> His words seem to ring true
> 
> But really - as for whether AEW should bring Punk back, I think they should sit on the decision for a while. Let everything cool down, and see if Punk would be willing to apologize / make amends with the AEW roster


How can you trust him going forward?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Geert Wilders said:


> The thing is a lot of those things are tokenistic in my opinion. Showing a no tolerance policy especially when it comes to bad mouthing colleagues publicly is the way to go imo


I see your point in that sense as well. If he gets canned over it, it's well deserved but I hope that does not happen. I honestly don't see it happening either.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nope - i don’t think wwe will offer him anything
> 
> i was saying they are the only logical choice who could or would
> 
> … but they won’t


Reportedly they didn't even offer him a deal BEFORE he went to AEW.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

RiverFenix said:


> Why a buyout and not outright fire him if the fight happened just like the Bucks/Omega leaks want everybody to believe?


Because if Tony cancels his contract then Punk will sue him. Which will lead to discovery. Which will lead to a lot of stuff coming out. I think Tony fears that. He wants to throw money at the problem to make it go away … and Punk may or may not wanna play that.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

deadcool said:


> I was referring to the fight when I said heresay. But yes, you are absolutely right about him burying Page and the EVPs of the company on a live show in front of the whole world. It doesn't matter if what Punk said is true or not, that was not the time or the place to air all that out. It was very unprofessional. But does that mean that he gets fired because of it?
> 
> Suspend him, fine him, counsel him, work it out.


If you don't think that someone can be counseled or that they are too much of a liability to your company's business or image you remove the problem from the company.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> If you don't think that someone can be counseled or that they are too much of a liability to your company's business or image you remove the problem from the company.


Agreed. So here's a question for you, why didn't TK fire Punk and announce that to the media then? What is he waiting for?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

bdon said:


> But even then, as someone who believes Punk IS in the wrong here, is it worth it to fight the fight knowing Punk is a litigious prick who will fight this forever and possibly hurt the company’s reputation (whatever is left) and/or open Tony up to answering questions he doesn’t want to answer - such as “why did you allow these problems to fester to the point anyone felt settling things physically was the only answer?”


Yeah, absolutely. You fire him straight up, no pay off, you save millions of dollars, and you tell him if he sues AEW for the millions of dollars AEW will sue him for even more in lost PPV buys, lost value to the company of not having him in it, the beaten Buck will sue him for damages from the beating, and financial and reputational damage from the suspension.

Keep in mind, the Elite have 8 or 9 witnesses to the event, if it happened the way the Elite say it did AEW would, beyond a shadow of a doubt, win in court. The only thing Punk would get from being litigious is a huge lawyers bill and a court order to pay AEW and the Elite. He would be praying they didn't get litigious.

The only reason AEW would be talking about paying off Punk is if Punk did nothing wrong but AEW think keeping the Elite is more important than keeping Punk.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

deadcool said:


> I see your point in that sense as well. If he gets canned over it, it's well deserved but I hope that does not happen. I honestly don't see it happening either.


He will quit rather than be fired.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Dark Emperor said:


> Looks like Punk was smart with his contract as i expected with a no release clause, as Tony at the time was desperate to get him.
> 
> This put Tony in tough situation as he now has to pay out his contract or negotiate a lucrative settlement rather than the standard WWE 90 day release.
> 
> So Tony has to think whether it is worth paying him a settlement and flushing money down the drain but improving morale of other talent or continue to keep him under contract and try to make money from merch sales or however else. Not sure what i would do personally......


You look at it long term. How many people are willing to work with him going forward/how many people will he be willing to work with, is he worth the drama, can you trust him? How much money can you actually make with him if you can't get people to work alongside him.




deadcool said:


> Agreed. So here's a question for you, why didn't TK fire Punk and announce that to the media then? What is he waiting for?


I don't know. It's like asking why the Jaguars didn't immediately fire Urban Meyer due to his controversies. Sometimes people don't make smart decisions.

Hell maybe they can't just fire him, I don't know the specifics of CM Punk's contract.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Punk causes trouble wherever he goes and burns bridges. He is not worth the baggage he brings. He's also too fragile physically for any longer term booking or planning anyway.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Saintpat said:


> Because if Tony cancels his contract then Punk will sue him. Which will lead to discovery. Which will lead to a lot of stuff coming out. I think Tony fears that. He wants to throw money at the problem to make it go away … and Punk may or may not wanna play that.


I think if Tk fires he HAS to pay the remainder of the contract. I bet that is a clause, as Punk may have not actually done anything worthy of terminating a contract without pay. TK probably offered him a chance to job in AEW or even more to ROH. Punk has said fuck off Ok pay my way out. Ego ala Nash. Ego ala Hogan.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Geert Wilders said:


> I think if Tk fires he HAS to pay the remainder of the contract. I bet that is a clause, as Punk may have not actually done anything worthy of terminating a contract without pay. TK probably offered him a chance to stay in AEW or even more to ROH. Punk has said fuck off Ok pay my way out. Ego ala Nash. Ego ala Hogan.


That's a solid contract to receive, "my money is fully guaranteed no matter what I say and do regardless of how detrimental to the company my actions are." Sign me up for that.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Punk causes trouble wherever he goes and burns bridges. *He is not worth the baggage he brings. *


But the pornographic actress who debuted last night is worth it?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This fool only lasted a year with the company? Jesus christ. What an idiot.


----------



## WWE Fan5363 (Feb 26, 2009)

Fuck AEW then.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> That's a solid contract to receive, "my money is fully guaranteed no matter what I say and do regardless of how detrimental to the company my actions are." Sign me up for that.


What tangible things has he done? He hasn’t been insubordinate to his superior IE TK. He hasn’t wilfully put the lives of his colleagues or fans at risk.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

redban said:


> I remember that report the other day. Triple H in a meeting allegedly said of possibly bringing back CM Punk: "he's someone else's problem now"
> 
> His words seem to ring true
> 
> But really - as for whether AEW should bring Punk back, I think they should sit on the decision for a while. Let everything cool down, and see if Punk would be willing to apologize / make amends with the AEW roster



The King of Kings has been vindicated.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Sounds more like a contract settlement than a contract buyout. A buyout indicates there'd another party that want to employ him and are willing to absorb the cost of his current contract to speak to him.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Geert Wilders said:


> What tangible things has he done? He hasn’t been insubordinate to his superior IE TK. He hasn’t wilfully put the lives of his colleagues or fans at risk.




Problem is Khan doesn't have the presence of a boss. This was the problem we said from the start of an owner trying to be friends with all the employees and not really being assertive about problems in the locker room because he wants to please everyone.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

There's seriously about 850,000 fans every week who will tune in no matter what AEW does or doesn't do. It's the CM Punk fans and not these 850,000, which AEW must cater to if AEW wishes to grow.

These 850,000 fans can throw their toys and piss and moan until they are blue in the face about not liking CM Punk but they are not going to tune out if AEW insists on catering to the CM Punk fan-base.

The CM Punk fan-base on the other hand WILL tune-out.

In other words AEW has absolutely zero interest whatsoever in the fan-base who tune in to watch CM Punk.

In conclusion, AEW isn't really interested in growing.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Problem is Khan doesn't have the presence of a boss. This was the problem we said from the start of an owner trying to be friends with all the employees and not really being assertive about problems in the locker room because he wants to please everyone.


10000%. I don’t think he will ever learn either.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

phatbob426 said:


> There's seriously about 850,000 fans every week who will tune in no matter what AEW does or doesn't do. It's the CM Punk fans and not these 850,000, which AEW must cater to if AEW wishes to grow.
> 
> These 850,000 fans can throw their toys and piss and moan until they are blue in the face about not liking CM Punk but they are not going to tune out if AEW insists on catering to the CM Punk fan-base.
> 
> ...


That’s funny, because last I checked, with Punk front and center all year long, Dynamite averages only 18k extra viewers than when The Elite were front and center last year.

Needle Mover my ass.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

phatbob426 said:


> There's seriously about 850,000 fans every week who will tune in no matter what AEW does or doesn't do. It's the CM Punk fans and not these 850,000, which AEW must cater to if AEW wishes to grow.
> 
> These 850,000 fans can throw their toys and piss and moan until they are blue in the face about not liking CM Punk but they are not going to tune out if AEW insists on catering to the CM Punk fan-base.
> 
> ...


I think someone in the bigger thread about the current drama did the math and noted that AEW's viewership only increased by an average of 18k viewers since Punk arrived.




bdon said:


> That’s funny, because last I checked, with Punk front and center all year long, Dynamite averages only 18k extra viewers than when The Elite were front and center last year.
> 
> Needle Mover my ass.


^^ yeah this guy^^


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

isn't this all based around them not mentioning punks name as a former roh champ? seems like a pretty sizeable leap here


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> That's a solid contract to receive, "my money is fully guaranteed no matter what I say and do regardless of how detrimental to the company my actions are." Sign me up for that.


Someone I know who has been involved with a lot of big-money contracts (he’s a TV personality who has had a few of those) once said this: ‘You always negotiate the divorce before you get to the terms of the marriage in these things.’ 

In other words, contract lawyers familiar with this realm are going to get the separation agreement (for if things go wrong) hammered out first. There are a lot of contingencies and details.

Punk had leverage in the negotiations going in (Tony wanted him probably more than Punk absolutely wanted to wrestle there) so maybe he got very favorable terms. And he has leverage going out in that he can tell all the behind the scenes stuff or he can sue for full value and let a lot of stuff become public through discovery — which I’m convinced Tony does not want. Punk also doesn’t strike me as the kind of guy who is going to sign an NDA … at least not if he doesn’t get EVERYTHING he wants in the separation.


----------



## Nakahoeup (May 18, 2018)

Why are we still just believing these dirt sheets when Punk himself hasn't even said anything about being done with wrestling?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Saintpat said:


> Because if Tony cancels his contract then Punk will sue him. Which will lead to discovery. Which will lead to a lot of stuff coming out. I think Tony fears that. He wants to throw money at the problem to make it go away … and Punk may or may not wanna play that.


if you think TK would be afraid at all of Punk suing him, then you have a misunderstanding of billionaires

with jags, fulham and the rest of their companies they operate at such a level above punk, it would be like the 5th placed winner in the men’s 100 suing the Olympic committee and the president of the country the games were hosted at


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if you think TK would be afraid at all of Punk suing him, then you have a misunderstanding of billionaires
> 
> with jags, fulham and the rest of their companies they operate at such a level above punk, it would be like the 5th placed winner in the men’s 100 suing the Olympic committee and the president of the country the games were hosted at


Yet he took on a WWE-backed lawsuit and won. So I doubt he’s scared either.

I think Tony is scared of having AEW financials coming out through discovery. I think he’s scared of what might come out about his own behavior (if he does indeed do coke and it’s well known by talent and has been witnessed by them … that started somewhere). And a whole lot of other things no CEO would want hitting the public light … probably about the same time as he’s negotiating a new TV rights deal. And I think he’s scared of daddy one day pulling the plug on the money spigot for AEW, which embarrassing disclosures could trigger.

So yeah, I think he’s scared. And if you don’t think billionaires don’t throw money at problems to make them go away, maybe you need to look at how the richest of the rich operate. Punk’s got the leverage here.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> Someone I know who has been involved with a lot of big-money contracts (he’s a TV personality who has had a few of those) once said this: ‘You always negotiate the divorce before you get to the terms of the marriage in these things.’
> 
> In other words, contract lawyers familiar with this realm are going to get the separation agreement (for if things go wrong) hammered out first. There are a lot of contingencies and details.
> 
> Punk had leverage in the negotiations going in (Tony wanted him probably more than Punk absolutely wanted to wrestle there) so maybe he got very favorable terms. And he has leverage going out in that he can tell all the behind the scenes stuff or he can sue for full value and let a lot of stuff become public through discovery — which I’m convinced Tony does not want. Punk also doesn’t strike me as the kind of guy who is going to sign an NDA … at least not if he doesn’t get EVERYTHING he wants in the separation.


I'm just saying it's a good deal


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Saintpat said:


> Someone I know who has been involved with a lot of big-money contracts (he’s a TV personality who has had a few of those) once said this: ‘You always negotiate the divorce before you get to the terms of the marriage in these things.’
> 
> In other words, contract lawyers familiar with this realm are going to get the separation agreement (for if things go wrong) hammered out first. There are a lot of contingencies and details.
> 
> Punk had leverage in the negotiations going in (Tony wanted him probably more than Punk absolutely wanted to wrestle there) so maybe he got very favorable terms. And he has leverage going out in that he can tell all the behind the scenes stuff or he can sue for full value and let a lot of stuff become public through discovery — which I’m convinced Tony does not want. Punk also doesn’t strike me as the kind of guy who is going to sign an NDA … at least not if he doesn’t get EVERYTHING he wants in the separation.


Exactly this, Punk is the wrong type of person to have a bitter separation with as he will air it all out and Tony's rep will be ruined.

We already know Tony has quite a few secrets whether that is backstage or personal stuff as he negotiated an NDA with Cody when he left.

So he's likely to agree a settlement and maybe even a bonus on top to sign an NDA. Punk has Tony by the balls as he was smart enough to negotiate favourable terms knowing how things turn sour.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> If the boss had a problem with it, he should have taken control of the press conference. Or spoken up on their behalf. And not told the world what a ‘sweetheart’ the guy was when Punk was leaving.
> 
> That is negligence. He condoned what Punk said, nodding along like a bobble head doll, never contradicting what Punk said and endorsing him as a great guy after he said it all.
> 
> Tony expressed ZERO problem with what Punk said. You don’t like it but it’s not your company — if the top leader in the company endorses it, then that’s how the company feels about what he said.


TK was trying to prevent a shouting match with a known hothead in front of the who's who of wrestling "journalists". If that happened, he would've come out looking like an idiot for even thinking that this would work.

As for endorsing it, he was suspended before the end of the night. Not sure that's endorsing the behaviour at all. Now he's quietly getting sacked. You and many of these Karens are in a complete negative fantasy world!


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Saintpat said:


> Yet he took on a WWE-backed lawsuit and won. So I doubt he’s scared either.
> 
> I think Tony is scared of having AEW financials coming out through discovery. I think he’s scared of what might come out about his own behavior (if he does indeed do coke and it’s well known by talent and has been witnessed by them … that started somewhere). And a whole lot of other things no CEO would want hitting the public light … probably about the same time as he’s negotiating a new TV rights deal. And I think he’s scared of daddy one day pulling the plug on the money spigot for AEW, which embarrassing disclosures could trigger.
> 
> So yeah, I think he’s scared. And if you don’t think billionaires don’t throw money at problems to make them go away, maybe you need to look at how the richest of the rich operate. Punk’s got the leverage here.


He wouldn't have made Cody sign an NDA if he didnt have stuff he wanted to keep quiet.

I actually dont remember any WWE talent in recent memory having to sign an NDA as most always got something to say.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

This shit is so funny. LOL


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Nakahoeup said:


> Why are we still just believing these dirt sheets when Punk himself hasn't even said anything about being done with wrestling?


Sometimes it does matter if a talent says something or not most of the time their fate isn't entirely up to them. If CM Punk is being fired/bought out/settling his contract whatever and his time in AEW is indeed in the process of ending there likely isn't many places out there willing to bring him in who can offer him the money he wants or the platform he desires in order to continue on in the business. It might come down to him being done with wrestling by circumstance.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

phatbob426 said:


> There's seriously about 850,000 fans every week who will tune in no matter what AEW does or doesn't do. It's the CM Punk fans and not these 850,000, which AEW must cater to if AEW wishes to grow.
> 
> These 850,000 fans can throw their toys and piss and moan until they are blue in the face about not liking CM Punk but they are not going to tune out if AEW insists on catering to the CM Punk fan-base.
> 
> ...


But weren't all of the critics harping on 24/7 on here about Punk and Danielson not drawing? They had 850,000 before Punk and the same after. They'll be fine. You can all cry to the Manager like total Karens, but you're just a bunch of minority pansies.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I think someone in the bigger thread about the current drama did the math and noted that AEW's viewership only increased by an average of 18k viewers since Punk arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ yeah this guy^^


So you're telling me that a CM Punk segment at 9pm (top of the hour) would only do 18k more viewers than an Elite segment at 9pm?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Dark Emperor said:


> He wouldn't have made Cody sign an NDA if he didnt have stuff he wanted to keep quiet.
> 
> I actually dont remember any WWE talent in recent memory having to sign an NDA as most always got something to say.



They don't have NDAs but while they are under contract they likely have morality clauses that prevent them from talking publicly especially in regards to making the company look bad. Once they are no longer under contract they can go full scorched earth if they choose.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Saintpat said:


> Yet he took on a WWE-backed lawsuit and won. So I doubt he’s scared either.
> 
> I think Tony is scared of having AEW financials coming out through discovery. I think he’s scared of what might come out about his own behavior (if he does indeed do coke and it’s well known by talent and has been witnessed by them … that started somewhere). And a whole lot of other things no CEO would want hitting the public light … probably about the same time as he’s negotiating a new TV rights deal. And I think he’s scared of daddy one day pulling the plug on the money spigot for AEW, which embarrassing disclosures could trigger.
> 
> So yeah, I think he’s scared. And if you don’t think billionaires don’t throw money at problems to make them go away, maybe you need to look at how the richest of the rich operate. Punk’s got the leverage here.


you are assuming that there is something to tell - punk won a defamation law-suit by the skin of his teeth

he got nothing out of it - if anything he walked away poorer for it

sure, tk would rather avoid the problem and i am not saying he won‘t throw money at him to make him go away

but to take that into a logic leap of ‘being scared of being sued’ is a pretty big leap. If punk sued him he’ll be buried by lawyer fees and simply waited out

it will be a non-starter. And sue him for what exactly? Taking a swing at EVPs?


----------



## Nakahoeup (May 18, 2018)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Sometimes it does matter if a talent says something or not most of the time their fate isn't entirely up to them. If CM Punk is being fired/bought out/settling his contract whatever and his time in AEW is indeed in the process of ending there likely isn't many places out there willing to bring him in who can offer him the money he wants or the platform he desires in order to continue on in the business. It might come down to him being done with wrestling by circumstance.


But we don't know if this is going on. It's just rumors and everyone is assuming. I want to hear straight from the horses mouth (Kahn or Punk) that Punk is done.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Nakahoeup said:


> But we don't know if this is going on. It's just rumors and everyone is assuming. I want to hear straight from the horses mouth (Kahn or Punk) that Punk is done.


Speculation is fun. We're all just talking nonsense here. Concrete details will come when they come and the chips will fall where they fall.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you are assuming that there is something to tell - punk won a defamation law-suit by the skin of his teeth
> 
> he got nothing out of it - if anything he walked away poorer for it
> 
> ...


Punk was a defendant in that case. He would be a plaintiff here.

He can sue, if dismissed and doesn’t get full payment of his contract, for the value of the contract (and ask for damages, of course). He can claim an unsafe work environment. 

Finding a lawyer who will sue a multimillion-dollar company on a contingency basis? Easy. There are entire firms devoted to doing nothing but that (‘we don’t get paid unless you get paid’) … their biggest tactic is to force settlement favorable to their client because it will cost more (in many and perhaps to Tony personally if certain things got out — that’s speculative but I guarantee he doesn’t want AEW’s accounting books opened for public inspection, which would be part of discovery, even if there aren’t personal things).

You’re assuming Tony/AEW would win, which we don’t have enough information to know who would win. But it’s not necessarily about who would win if it’s taken all the way to verdict.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

phatbob426 said:


> So you're telling me that a CM Punk segment at 9pm (top of the hour) would only do 18k more viewers than an Elite segment at 9pm?


No I'm not suggesting that I'm saying that since AEW signed CM Punk that their average viewership(typically how growth is measured) has seen an increase of 18k. Meaning that AEW hasn't been able to add much in the way of sustainable new viewers even with Punk around. This, of course, is all according to Nielsen data.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> TK was trying to prevent a shouting match with a known hothead in front of the who's who of wrestling "journalists". If that happened, he would've come out looking like an idiot for even thinking that this would work.
> 
> As for endorsing it, he was suspended before the end of the night. Not sure that's endorsing the behaviour at all. Now he's quietly getting sacked. You and many of these Karens are in a complete negative fantasy world!


LOL. I don’t remember any suspension announcements that night, and if that is the case the fight after is the issue — not what he said while Tony was nodding along and calling him a ‘sweetheart.’

Tony did come out looking like an idiot. He might have come out looking like a boss if he put his employee in his place.

The opening was right there:

Punk: I’m trying to run a business here.

Tony: (takes mic) No, Phil, I AM running a business here. My business … AEW. Now thank you for dropping by to meet with the press. That’s all the questions. Now why don’t you go get cleaned up and have someone look at that cut? We will talk later.

That’s what a real CEO would do. Not one who’s scared of his employee not taking orders. But he’d rather have a hug.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hopefully he does another podcast with Colt..............Oh Wait! lmao 

If I was Punk I'd never show my face again...smh


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> Punk was a defendant in that case. He would be a plaintiff here.
> 
> He can sue, if dismissed and doesn’t get full payment of his contract, for the value of the contract (and ask for damages, of course). He can claim an unsafe work environment.
> 
> ...


If it's taken all the way to a verdict it is by definition about who would win. That's what decisions are for.

If Punk is the plaintiff the burden of proof rests on him and his lawyers and it's going to be hard to prove an unsafe working environment when there is video of him,.clearly agitated, insulting people and requesting they "come see him" if they have a problem with him(which could conceivably be construed as a threat) You know like when some ass hat doesn't agree with you and says "wanna fight about it". They are the one inciting the incident. Hell it would like he was deliberately angling for a lawsuit to some people.

Also unless it's specified that his entire contract is guaranteed AND can be proven that he did nothing that put him in breach of said contract it would be foolish to sue for the full amount. Both are possibly very difficult for Punk to win.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Saintpat said:


> LOL. I don’t remember any suspension announcements that night, and if that is the case the fight after is the issue — not what he said while Tony was nodding along and calling him a ‘sweetheart.’
> 
> Tony did come out looking like an idiot. He might have come out looking like a boss if he put his employee in his place.
> 
> ...


Nail on the head right there.

Many years ago when Lesnar was in the UFC, he lost his mind at some UFC PPV and buried one of UFC's key sponsors in a post fight mic segment. White cursed out Lesnar, humbled him and made him go out at the press conference, and put over the sponsor that Lesnar buried earlier. 

Also, a real CEO would have given Punk his walking papers the minute he got to the back from the press conference.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Saintpat said:


> Punk was a defendant in that case. He would be a plaintiff here.
> 
> He can sue, if dismissed and doesn’t get full payment of his contract, for the value of the contract (and ask for damages, of course). He can claim an unsafe work environment.
> 
> ...


I’m not assuming anything except ‘billionaires are not afraid of being sued’

which is basically a fact at this point


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Dark Emperor said:


> He wouldn't have made Cody sign an NDA if he didnt have stuff he wanted to keep quiet.
> 
> *I actually dont remember any WWE talent in recent memory having to sign an NDA as most always got something to say.*


Well, there was this paralegal..


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> Someone I know who has been involved with a lot of big-money contracts (he’s a TV personality who has had a few of those) once said this: ‘You always negotiate the divorce before you get to the terms of the marriage in these things.’
> 
> In other words, contract lawyers familiar with this realm are going to get the separation agreement (for if things go wrong) hammered out first. There are a lot of contingencies and details.
> 
> Punk had leverage in the negotiations going in (Tony wanted him probably more than Punk absolutely wanted to wrestle there) so maybe he got very favorable terms. And he has leverage going out in that he can tell all the behind the scenes stuff or he can sue for full value and let a lot of stuff become public through discovery — which I’m convinced Tony does not want. Punk also doesn’t strike me as the kind of guy who is going to sign an NDA … at least not if he doesn’t get EVERYTHING he wants in the separation.


Does Tony strike you as the type to even ALLOW a contract that doesn’t have a NDA? Haha


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> LOL. I don’t remember any suspension announcements that night, and if that is the case the fight after is the issue — not what he said while Tony was nodding along and calling him a ‘sweetheart.’
> 
> Tony did come out looking like an idiot. He might have come out looking like a boss if he put his employee in his place.
> 
> ...


100% disagree. This would be terrible leadership. Unfortunately TK was put in a lose lose situation. His only choice to let it be done with and deal with it after the scrum. Causing a scene in front of the media is not the right choice. In the education world we say “don’t try to stop a pig while it’s rolling in the mud” AKA arguing with a bratty kid will only get you and everything else dirtier, patience and a level head is most important.

whether or not the fight backstage happened I still believe there would have been consequences for how Punk conducted himself in the interview.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Tony making bad moves like he does with his jags.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> Punk was a defendant in that case. He would be a plaintiff here.
> 
> He can sue, if dismissed and doesn’t get full payment of his contract, for the value of the contract (and ask for damages, of course). *He can claim an unsafe work environment.*
> 
> ...


And he will lose when there is recorded evidence of him using threatening and intimidating language, AND he admits to throwing the first punch. Bang. Case over, no matter how much you want to believe in Punk.


MonkasaurusRex said:


> No I'm not suggesting that I'm saying that since AEW signed CM Punk that their average viewership(typically how growth is measured) has seen an increase of 18k. Meaning that AEW hasn't been able to add much in the way of sustainable new viewers even with Punk around. This, of course, is all *according to Nielsen data*.


Data that they, themselves, admit to having a 10% margin of error, so 18k viewers when discussing 937k last year vs 955k this year could easily be the other way based on their own admitted margin of error. 


Saintpat said:


> LOL. I don’t remember any suspension announcements that night, and if that is the case the fight after is the issue — not what he said while Tony was nodding along and calling him a ‘sweetheart.’
> 
> Tony did come out looking like an idiot. He might have come out looking like a boss if he put his employee in his place.
> 
> ...


You keep fucking pretending that TK sat there not looking uncomfortable as fuck and scared. Because he felt intimidated as a wrestler was screaming for someone to say something to him.

Video evidence of him using threatening language and an Adam Cole-sized man sitting beside him too scared to even correct Punk when he claims HE is trying to run a business.

Address TK’s scared look…


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Tony Khan is getting like Dixie Carter. Tony tries to please the whole locker room like Dixie gave pleasure to the entire locker room.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

spiderguy252000 said:


> 100% disagree. This would be terrible leadership. Unfortunately TK was put in a lose lose situation. His only choice to let it be done with and deal with it after the scrum. Causing a scene in front of the media is not the right choice. In the education world we say “don’t try to stop a pig while it’s rolling in the mud” AKA arguing with a bratty kid will only get you and everything else dirtier, patience and a level head is most important.
> 
> whether or not the fight backstage happened I still believe there would have been consequences for how Punk conducted himself in the interview.


He had more than one choice. He could have taken charge. It wouldn’t have been nearly as bad a look as it was. Him capping it with calling Punk “a sweetheart” tells us all we need to know … Tony approved of it or just wants “Phil” to like him more than he wants to be boss of his own company.

As for the “pig rolling in the mud,” wouldn’t that apply to the aggrieved parties (EVPs) not going to Punk’s locker room to take it up with him right after while things are still not and letting cooler heads prevail — go to Tony after the scrum and register their complaints (with Punk, with him not standing up for them, etc.) and have legal/HR set up a meeting (not that night) that might have gotten all of this sorted out peacefully?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m not assuming anything except ‘billionaires are not afraid of being sued’
> 
> which is basically a fact at this point


If he’s not afraid of being sued, he’d have fired him outright with no severance already. If legal says there are processes they need to follow, the boss says ‘Let him sue, I don’t care. I want him gone yesterday. And we’re not paying him a dime.”


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

yeahright2 said:


> Well, there was this paralegal..


Hahaha wrestling talent.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

I am Groot said:


> Tony making bad moves like he does with his jags.


Tim Tebow is ALL ELITE!!!


----------



## chrisramirez09 (6 mo ago)

Saintpat said:


> As for the “pig rolling in the mud,” wouldn’t that apply to the aggrieved parties (EVPs) not going to Punk’s locker room to take it up with him right after while things are still not and letting cooler heads prevail — go to Tony after the scrum and register their complaints (with Punk, with him not standing up for them, etc.) and have legal/HR set up a meeting (not that night) that might have gotten all of this sorted out peacefully?


An employee going off and then a superior going to talk to them with human resources is pretty common and a good move. They did what you wanted Tony to do, take care of it immediately, only difference is that the EVPS didnt have an audience (the media) so they had the luxury of taking care of the situation on the spot. Unfortunately, Punk lost his mind and made everything 10 times worse.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Some of y’all are dense… why TF would punk sue Tony?! Him and Tony I bet are still cool behind the scenes. Punk knows why tony had to suspend all of them And I doubt he BLames tony for what the receda rejects and airhead page did or said.


----------



## Macho-mandalf (4 mo ago)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Punk's return is the Chinese Democracy of pro wrestling.


Nailed it.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> Punk was a defendant in that case. He would be a plaintiff here.
> 
> He can sue, if dismissed and doesn’t get full payment of his contract, for the value of the contract (and ask for damages, of course). He can claim an unsafe work environment.
> 
> ...


Unsafe working environment my arse! There was nothing unsafe about it, until he started a fight. He'd end up losing like he did last time.



Kenny's Ghost said:


> Punk's return is the Chinese Democracy of pro wrestling.


Great analogy, except we got half a year of bangers from Punk, Chinese Democracy couldn't create even one of those bangers.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Wasn't it like a month ago that Punk said this past year was the greatest year of his entire wrestling career?


Yea, that's why I still find it hard to believe that CM Punk apparently wants to leave all of a sudden (even in spite of the backstage tensions with the Elite).

Punk was happy and grateful being with AEW last month on his 1-year anniversary, but yet he wants to be finished with his contract a month later?

Honestly, I'm sure there's been worse backstage incidents in history where nobody ended up getting fired or released in the end; so I still hope that all 4 men eventually return once this situation inevitably blows over.

Plus, I get where both sides are coming from since Punk's frustrations with getting injured again (which was unfortunate/terrible timing) likely fueled his resentment with the 4 coworkers, and since the Elite understandably wanted to defend themselves about being called out during the media scrum. It's why I haven't really sided with anyone in particular here knowing their perspectives.

All 4 men definitely could've handled this situation better here, but I honestly hope that cooler heads prevail in the end so that they can all come back within the next year. I want to be optimistic that this doesn't get worse than Punk getting seriously injured here, and all 4 men getting suspended. Hopefully, the worst has already occurred.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bret tore a ton of HBK's hair out during their backstage fight in June 1997 and they still worked together on TV. I'm not sure if Punk is of the mindset where he could do that, but I think Kenny would. He and Ospreay apparently had legit heat that they've now cultivated into an interesting shoot-ish worked storyline.

Punk vs. Omega could now be a huge feud for AEW, their equivalent of Bret vs. HBK. It doesn't look like it'll happen, but if I was TK, I'd lock them in a room together until they figure it out. Or get some crisis management professionals in.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

People are way too eager to talk about someone ruining their legacy, but in this case that is exactly what occurred.

Ever since Punk poured out his heart on the Colt Cabana podcast, he's been the hero of his story and everyone was content to villanize WWE, Vince, Hunter, and everyone else that Punk complained about. We believed him. 

With his childish actions, Punk has made himself the wrestling equivalent of the chick that's been divorced five times. Eventually, you have to point the finger at the common denominator and accept that they're the real problem. 

Punk had a great run for a few years in WWE, but now he's a whining, complaining, backstabbing, bitching, annoying piece of shit who can't even cover for his odious personality with his in ring work since his body is completely falling apart. It's a sad story, but based on all the evidence we've been presented, he's gotten what he deserves. We're all better off if he takes his giant Scrooge McDuck bag of money and disappears forever.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Saintpat said:


> If he’s not afraid of being sued, he’d have fired him outright with no severance already. If legal says there are processes they need to follow, the boss says ‘Let him sue, I don’t care. I want him gone yesterday. And we’re not paying him a dime.”


you think ‘not afraid of being sued’ immediately leads to making dumb business practices?

you can be unafraid and still be smart


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Unsafe working environment my arse! There was nothing unsafe about it, until he started a fight. He'd end up losing like he did last time.
> 
> 
> Great analogy, except we got half a year of bangers from Punk, Chinese Democracy couldn't create even one of those bangers.


Umm, he won the lawsuit last time.

And unsafe working conditions could cover a lot of things. And we DO NOT KNOW the full story. Just for instance …

IF legal counsel told the EVPs not to go into the locker room and they did so anyway, that’s upper level managers not following what the company’s chief legal officer told them to not do — and that wouldn’t play well in court for AEW’s side.

IF one of the Bucks said they are going to kick his ass when they entered his locker room, that’s practically case closed to be threatened with physical harm by upper management.

IF Punk says he told Tony his foot was still an issue and Tony asked him to wrestle anyway (in the Mox squash) he can claim that and also bring in things like Matt Hardy’s match with Sami being allowed to go on and other unsafe spots.

And lots of other things. We’ll see if Tony is going to fire him with no pay and dare Punk to sue him … somehow I don’t think that’s how it will play out.


----------



## Jayinem (Dec 24, 2020)

Multiple sources are reporting that CM Punk will agree with WWE after his contract is bought out by AEW.

He will appear exclusively on Total Divas and he will be the sole actor.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

Saintpat said:


> Umm, he won the lawsuit last time.
> 
> And unsafe working conditions could cover a lot of things. And we DO NOT KNOW the full story. Just for instance …
> 
> ...


Except by all accounts the legal rep was with them. So clearly didn't say don't go


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

kentl said:


> Except by all accounts the legal rep was with them. So clearly didn't say don't go


There’s not a single account of which I am aware that says:

Kenny and the Bucks went and got legal counsel and asked if it was a good idea to go to Punk’s locker room. She said, hell yeah LFG, and they grabbed Christopher Daniels and walked in lockstep to his locker room.

All the reports I have seen say they arrived together. Just that. Not HOW they arrived together. Is it not possible that they were headed to the locker room and maybe Daniels saw and didn’t think that was a good idea so went and grabbed Megha and she was trying to talk them out of it while they were all walking in that direction?

Do we have a single account that says she supported them going and went with them in that capacity? Because all I’ve seen is ‘legal counsel was with them when they arrived,’ not in what capacity. She may have been pleading ‘please don’t go in there, let me handle it’ as they went down the hall for all we know.

People hear she was there and assume that the EVPs went to her first (please link where someone reported that), and that she was going with them because she supported them going there (please link where someone reported that).

Remember also that basically every account we have is some version of ‘the Bucks/EVPs’ side of the story. There may be a lot more to it. Maybe she did go in there with them ‘on their side’ so to speak but that’s not in any report I’ve seen. We certainly haven’t heard what her videotaped interview in the investigation revealed.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

bdon said:


> Damn bro. You a Punk guy, or you’re just taking the “he’s a star, cater to him right or wrong” approach?


Not a Punk guy. Never have been.


HoneyBee said:


> How is it the company's fault Punk went into business for himself? You and @Irish Jet seem to thrash them any chance you get, I'm surprised you still even watch lol. Stick to WWE and Shemus fellas, AEW is too much for you to handle.


Oh, bore off.

I don't watch AEW or the WWE. They're both utter shit.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Damn they are going far with that storyline.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> Umm, he won the lawsuit last time.
> 
> And unsafe working conditions could cover a lot of things. And we DO NOT KNOW the full story. Just for instance …
> 
> ...


I love how you only paint things from one perspective. lol 

But yes. If the Bucks went in after being told not to by Megah or CD, then they’re fucked and deserve to be fired. If the Bucks went in talking tough and saying they’re gonna kick his ass (I can see this one IF Megah wasn’t with them), then they have no leg to stand on.

If Megah was following them in to ask Punk to leave the building AS I WOULD DO (big caveat as I don’t trust any of these unprofessional mf’ers to be smart), then Punk throwing a first punch is case closed for him.

All depends on whether Megah was with them or not as I just can’t see anyone forcing their way in that case.


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

The right thing was to put Punk to lose in squash matches against Orange Cassidy.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

See you Punk!! 

You won't be missed, go fuck yourself you cancer to the wrestling industry.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> See you Punk!!
> 
> You won't be missed, go fuck yourself you cancer to the wrestling industry.


Your babyface run of the last couple weeks has been…”Phenomenal”.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> It looks like the relationship between CM Punk and AEW has completely broken down.
> 
> According to notable wrestling journalist, Wade Keller on the latest edition of PWTorch audio, he believes that Punk won’t ever wrestle for AEW again.
> 
> ...


Yes I already saw THIS. If it's actually true combined with fucking Moxley having title yet again, it looks like I'm back to just the occasional clip of AEW. During the pandemic I was just watching the pay-per-views was only Christian and punk that got me to come back, I kind of wish I hadn't because nobody else there interests me


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

HoneyBee said:


> I hope you never do watch again mate. You add no value to them therefore you are no great loss to them. Bye.


Since when does someone watching a fucking TV show add value to the show??? That's the weirdest fucking attempted insult/ comeback I've ever seen in my life!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> And he will lose when there is recorded evidence of him using threatening and intimidating language, AND he admits to throwing the first punch. Bang. Case over, no matter how much you want to believe in Punk.
> 
> Data that they, themselves, admit to having a 10% margin of error, so 18k viewers when discussing 937k last year vs 955k this year could easily be the other way based on their own admitted margin of error.
> 
> ...


Tony:









Punk:









Tony:









Punk:


----------



## HoneyBee (5 mo ago)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Since when does someone watching a fucking TV show add value to the show??? That's the weirdest fucking attempted insult/ comeback I've ever seen in my life!!!


The guy is not a fan of AEW, he does not support them, and most likely doesn't spend any money on them. Probably illegally streams all their content therefore he is insignificant to the company. Nothing the dude does adds to the business's growth or finances.

You are triggered for some reason. If that was the weirdest comeback you have ever seen in your life then you have lived a very empty life. Maybe get out of the house a bit more.


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

They made Danielson a jobber and chased Black, Cody and Punk out of the company. 2022 has been a horrible year for AEW.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

good thing they'll still have the bucks to do flips in tassels.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Good riddance.


----------



## DetroitsFinest61 (7 mo ago)

otbr87 said:


> GREAT news!! He's a fucking self absorbed crybaby who isn't any good in the ring in 2021/2022 and doesn't have shit for a look. His only upside was his pipebomb and 2011 run and he didn't bring that magic to AEW. Let's hope Omega and The Young Bucks follow him out the door too! Biggest blessing in AEW history if these 4 guys leave.


LOL like them or not the Elite are the reason for All ELITE Wrestling even existing.if they go a huge portion of AEW fans are going to leave and thats going to truly be the death of the company. I dont even like the bucks they can go for all I care but Kenny Omega needs to stay. Cm Junk can leave and never come back hes a cancer. What’s really funny is all the cry baby Junk fans who were saying AEW is going to kill WWE when the company first started as fast forward 3 years looks like AEW is killing itself. Thats all thanks to CM JUNK.


----------



## DetroitsFinest61 (7 mo ago)

JasmineAEW said:


> It may be for the best for everyone involved. Punk can always return to the WWE. It's a whole new environment there with Triple-H in charge. Personally, I can't wait for Kenny and the Bucks to come back. Adam Cole, too.


LOL at Junk going back to WWE. He needs to retire for good already hes not the same Punk everyone loved in 2011 hes A overrated cancer to wrestling. I agree with the rest of what you said though.


----------



## DetroitsFinest61 (7 mo ago)

DRose1994 said:


> A shame it worked out this way. Always enjoyed Punks segments and matches.
> 
> But with him injured and out for 6-8 months and the suspension, plus the fight backstage and etc. , I could see this coming.


It’s a shame that Junk came back and destroyed a hot company. They were literally on fire when Junk signed and instead of elevating the company he threw a lot of guys under the bus. He went to the press and aired out all the dirty laundry for everyone to hear. He couldnt handle the situation like a man and talk it out with the Elite on his own so he went on tv to let everyone know. Unprofessional. I’m not saying the elite are innocent but they didnt do what that cancer CM Junk did. I never liked him but when he came I had high hopes for the company but he hasnt changed. Same old egotistical, I want things my way, prima donna overrated CM JUNK. BYE good riddance. Bring back Kenny Omega and watch the company grow without Junk like it was before Junk got there. MJF,Omega,Danielson,Moxley will carry the company on their backs with the rest of the loaded AEW roster.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> only WWE will logically pay his money and take the risk of a guy that could not stay uninjured - don't see NJPW laying out that cash and taking the risk
> 
> *its pretty sad that it came to this TBH*


That is true and to think it was all caused by an empty headed dumb fuck like Hangman Page! Thankfully I'll never suffer through another one of his matches.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

HoneyBee said:


> The guy is not a fan of AEW, he does not support them, and most likely doesn't spend any money on them. Probably illegally streams all their content therefore he is insignificant to the company. Nothing the dude does adds to the business's growth or finances.
> 
> You are triggered for some reason. If that was the weirdest comeback you have ever seen in your life then you have lived a very empty life. Maybe get out of the house a bit more.


I wasn't triggered, I was just pointing out that it was pretty silly logic on your part, and it may not have been the wierdest comeback but it's definitely pretty pathetic of a comeback on your part. And unfortunately I spend more time at work, than I do at home with the wife and kids, so don't worry about me there guy.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

dsnotgood said:


> Some of y’all are dense… why TF would punk sue Tony?! Him and Tony I bet are still cool behind the scenes. Punk knows why tony had to suspend all of them And I doubt he BLames tony for what the receda rejects and airhead page did or said.


Punk and Cabana used to be cool, too. Punk and Hornswoggle also used to be cool until Hornswoggle gave someone Punk's number. Punk turns on you at the drop of a dime.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

If this is true then AEW needs to build up and create some main event level stars. Their main event scene is very boring. At least they have MJF there now, but there aren't many other options. 




DetroitsFinest61 said:


> LOL like them or not the Elite are the reason for All ELITE Wrestling even existing.if they go a huge portion of AEW fans are going to leave and thats going to truly be the death of the company. I dont even like the bucks they can go for all I care but Kenny Omega needs to stay. Cm Junk can leave and never come back hes a cancer. What’s really funny is all the cry baby Junk fans who were saying AEW is going to kill WWE when the company first started as fast forward 3 years looks like AEW is killing itself. Thats all thanks to CM JUNK.


I would bet the ratings wouldn't change at all if Omega and The Bucks left. It certainly wouldn't be a huge portion of the fans or cause the death of the company. That's silly!


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

.christopher. said:


> Not a Punk guy. Never have been.
> 
> Oh, bore off.
> 
> I don't watch AEW or the WWE. They're both utter shit.


But you talk about them. Why?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> That is true and to think it was all caused by an empty headed dumb fuck like Hangman Page! Thankfully I'll never suffer through another one of his matches.


Hangman is actually pretty smart

he's a graphic designer and was a career teacher. he also has a great attitude and is well-liked by most everybody

he also stood up for the little guy that was bullied by the big star when it could've costed him his job and career

sooo.......


----------



## HoneyBee (5 mo ago)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> I wasn't triggered, I was just pointing out that it was pretty silly logic on your part, and it may not have been the wierdest comeback but it's definitely pretty pathetic of a comeback on your part. And unfortunately I spend more time at work, than I do at home with the wife and kids, so don't worry about me there guy.


I don't worry about nasty people like you. I have seen the way you respond to people on here when they don't agree with you, so much anger. Take a chill pill. Also islamophobic I see. God bless America.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

No truth to this one. It even talks about how they were literally just speculating. Who TF would be willing to buy Punk out his contract lol.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Lorromire said:


> Get worked, Bro.


How's that cody heel turn coming along


----------



## DetroitsFinest61 (7 mo ago)

Jones1 said:


> If this is true then AEW needs to build up and create some main event level stars. Their main event scene is very boring. At least they have MJF there now, but there aren't many other options.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK so then let them walk then. Tony Khan release the Elite and CM Junk. (not Junk) it won’t hurt AEW right away sure, but down the line Tony Khan going to say I had Kenny Omega and released him because he got in a fight with a unprofessional Cm Junk. Then watch WWE pick them up. Kenny Omega vs Styles, vs Rollins, KO, Finn Balor,CodyRhodes, Roman,Nakamura etc are all feuds he can get in. WWE will make Omega a superstar just to bury AEW.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Christopher Near said:


> How's that cody heel turn coming along


Uh oh, looks like Christopher Near got worked.


----------



## DetroitsFinest61 (7 mo ago)

Jones1 said:


> If this is true then AEW needs to build up and create some main event level stars. Their main event scene is very boring. At least they have MJF there now, but there aren't many other options.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you forget the Elite are the reason AEW even exists. They are the reason people got so hyped for the company when they started because they were the ones promothing it. Yeah maybe ratings won’t drop without the elite, but they aren’t going to get better without them either I’m mostly talking about Omega fuck the young bucks. And it’s not silly to say half the fans will stop watching. Majority of fans stopped watching tna when Styles and Joe left. didn’t resign them which is biggest mistake Tna ever did they never recovered.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

DetroitsFinest61 said:


> And you forget the Elite are the reason AEW even exists. They are the reason people got so hyped for the company when they started because they were the ones promothing it. Yeah maybe ratings won’t drop without the elite, but they aren’t going to get better without them either I’m mostly talking about Omega fuck the young bucks. And it’s not silly to say half the fans will stop watching. Majority of fans stopped watching tna when Styles and Joe left. didn’t resign them which is biggest mistake Tna ever did they never recovered.


You're overestimating their importance right now. They're off TV now and no one cares.

CallIng him CM Junk is embarrassing and childish.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Hopefully the Elite at least get removed from EVP positions. I personally wouldn't mind never seeing them again, outside the occasional Omega and Page match I really don't see/haven't seen the big deal. Having wrestlers/workers also being the behind-the-scenes guys doesn't work.


----------



## DetroitsFinest61 (7 mo ago)

Jones1 said:


> You're overestimating their importance right now. They're off TV now and no one cares.
> 
> CallIng him CM Junk is embarrassing and childish.


You defending that overrated trash is embarrassing and childish. Ruined the whole momentum of the company by airing his business to the media


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Crona said:


> Hopefully the Elite at least get removed from EVP positions. I personally wouldn't mind never seeing them again, outside the occasional Omega and Page match I really don't see/haven't seen the big deal. Having wrestlers/workers also being the behind-the-scenes guys doesn't work.


This. Active wrestlers should not be in positions like this.

Lets look at this from an outsiders point of view who knows nothing about AEW or wrestling in general. What would they think if you told them 3 EVP's of the company and its chief legal officer busted into the biggest star in the companies dressing room and a fight broke out and they were all suspended. This was right after the star told the media that the EVP's couldnt manage a Target. What would they think?


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

[/QUOTE]


Freelancer said:


> This. Active wrestlers should not be in positions like this.
> 
> Lets look at this from an outsiders point of view who knows nothing about AEW or wrestling in general. What would they think if you told them 3 EVP's of the company and its chief legal officer busted into the biggest star in the companies dressing room and a fight broke out and they were all suspended. This was right after the star told the media that the EVP's couldnt manage a Target. What would they think?


I would think that there isn't enough info and you're "busted in to" os based.

Further more I'd expect bosses to bust in to my area and tell me I'm fired if I did what Punk did.


Ita entirely possible for someone to come with 5 people case they don't want a fight.
Had bucks just shown up them selfs it would've been worse. Showing up with others who are 3rd party helps their side, not punk.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Freelancer said:


> This. Active wrestlers should not be in positions like this.
> 
> Lets look at this from an outsiders point of view who knows nothing about AEW or wrestling in general. What would they think if you told them 3 EVP's of the company and its chief legal officer busted into the biggest star in the companies dressing room and a fight broke out and they were all suspended. This was right after the star told the media that the EVP's couldnt manage a Target. What would they think?


Right? So many people are looking at this as an equal scenario. Punk is/was an employee and the Elite are in management positions. As much as Punk is an asshole--again, this has been the case since at least 2006, nobody is unaware of Punk's capability to be a miserable human being--he's not in a management position. People are forgetting or just ignoring that Tony Khan--the owner--was sitting beside Punk on his hands nodding along with everything that was being said.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't think Punk answered to Young Bucks in any way. They are EVP's in name only, to have fancy titles to jerk off to in the mirror. 

AEW had grown past the "Friends of Bucks" Wrestling. But it looks like it might trip back into that. Founders are kicked out of their companies all the time, lose control, as the company outgrows them or their level of expertise. Khan used Elite brand, they got paid handsomely for it. AEW doesn't need Bucks and Omega anymore. He needs to choose wisely.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

Crona said:


> Right? So many people are looking at this as an equal scenario. Punk is/was an employee and the Elite are in management positions. As much as Punk is an asshole--again, this has been the case since at least 2006, nobody is unaware of Punk's capability to be a miserable human being--he's not in a management position. People are forgetting or just ignoring that Tony Khan--the owner--was sitting beside Punk on his hands nodding along with everything that was being said.


Nodding isn't an agreement, nor is not speaking up.

Khan nods his head in all scrubs. It's a tick for him. Has no baring on his agreement 

Khannfreazing ND saying nothing doesn't mean he agrees. Doesn't mean there isn't a problem


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I would think that there isn't enough info and you're "busted in to" os based.

Further more I'd expect bosses to bust in to my area and tell me I'm fired if I did what Punk did.


Ita entirely possible for someone to come with 5 people case they don't want a fight.
Had bucks just shown up them selfs it would've been worse. Showing up with others who are 3rd party helps their side, not punk.
[/QUOTE]

I dont know what happened, and don't claim to. But I find it hard to believe Punk just started swinging if they walked in there calmly with the chief legal officer of the company. Given how heated Punk was, TK or Megha Parekh should of took control and talked to him first or told them to wait for another day after everyone was calmer.

Also, I doubt the Bucks or Kenny were going in to fire him on the spot. He would of probably laughed. That would of came from TK himself I would think.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

Freelancer said:


> I would think that there isn't enough info and you're "busted in to" os based.
> 
> Further more I'd expect bosses to bust in to my area and tell me I'm fired if I did what Punk did.
> 
> ...


I dont know what happened, and don't claim to. But I find it hard to believe Punk just started swinging if they walked in there calmly with the chief legal officer of the company. Given how heated Punk was, TK or Megha Parekh should of took control and talked to him first or told them to wait for another day after everyone was calmer.

Also, I doubt the Bucks or Kenny were going in to fire him on the spot. He would of probably laughed. That would of came from TK himself I would think.
[/QUOTE]
Maybe parkesh did take control and wanted to get all involved talking to end it here and now so there isn't more chance for issues?

You're idea that waiting is the best option is flawed. It shows people you can do this and not deal with the consequences for days. Letting any who want to burn bridges do a muti day blow up.
Bad president shut it down and shut it down fast.


----------



## Bahn Yuki (Mar 6, 2011)

kentl said:


> Nodding isn't an agreement, nor is not speaking up.
> 
> Khan nods his head in all scrubs. It's a tick for him. Has no baring on his agreement
> 
> Khannfreazing ND saying nothing doesn't mean he agrees. Doesn't mean there isn't a problem


Those nods were very concise as if he's heard all of this before. I don't think Punk is done, he had too much left in the tank and I expect to see him back in a non wrestling role when he heals from surgery. 

Anyone have an update on Ace Steel? 


Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

kentl said:


> Nodding isn't an agreement, nor is not speaking up.
> 
> Khan nods his head in all scrubs. It's a tick for him. Has no baring on his agreement
> 
> Khannfreazing ND saying nothing doesn't mean he agrees. Doesn't mean there isn't a problem


I know, nothing means anything for you. He's the OWNER and did not intervene during an event that lead to his EVPs and his biggest star being suspended. If you can't see how that's an issue, that's on you.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

kentl said:


> Nodding isn't an agreement, nor is not speaking up.
> 
> Khan nods his head in all scrubs. It's a tick for him. Has no baring on his agreement
> 
> Khannfreazing ND saying nothing doesn't mean he agrees. Doesn't mean there isn't a problem


Well as Tony was on camera the whole time we know 100% that he did not tell the EVPs or anyone else to go visit Punk’s locker room.

And not only did he sit there nodding along, not only did he not once contradict Punk or speak up for those EVPs while Punk was saying those things … he also made a point to tell the media (and the world since there was a livestream going) that Punk (after saying all those things) is “a sweetheart.”

Tony showed not even the slightest indication of irritation much less anger over Punk saying those things. The EVPs took matters into their own hands. It’s basically them trying to walk over Tony by going after a guy Tony just endorsed as a sweetheart and nodded along with everything he said — you won’t even see a spot where he’s shaking his head no to indicate disagreement.

And Tony also told Meltzer, Alvarez and other journalists who don’t normally attend the scrums that they need to be at this one, so he knew what was coming. The logical conclusion is that Tony knew what was coming and wanted the world (and the EVPs) to hear it. 

If the EVPs had any problem with Punk saying what he did, they should have taken it up (after the presser) with Tony directly. He’s the one who put the belt on Punk. He’s the one who gave him the platform at the press conference. He’s the one who nodded along and didn’t speak up in their defense.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Bahn Yuki said:


> Those nods were very concise as if he's heard all of this before. I don't think Punk is done, he had too much left in the tank and I expect to see him back in a non wrestling role when he heals from surgery.
> 
> Anyone have an update on Ace Steel?
> 
> ...


I hope as a producer that he has a dental plan to get his teeth checked that Kenny didn’t infect him with anything. He should send Omega the bill for the deductible.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

DetroitsFinest61 said:


> You defending that overrated trash is embarrassing and childish. Ruined the whole momentum of the company by airing his business to the media


When did I defend him? What are you going on about? You're just making stuff up.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

DetroitsFinest61 said:


> *And you forget the Elite are the reason AEW even exists.* They are the reason people got so hyped for the company when they started because they were the ones promothing it. Yeah maybe ratings won’t drop without the elite, but they aren’t going to get better without them either I’m mostly talking about Omega fuck the young bucks. And it’s not silly to say half the fans will stop watching. Majority of fans stopped watching tna when Styles and Joe left. didn’t resign them which is biggest mistake Tna ever did they never recovered.


This is silly. Tony Khan is the reason AEW was created and still exists.

People forget TK kept things rolling when corona hit. Most startups of that size would shut operations with such bad timing.

The Elite were great cogs for AEW in its launch, but so was Jericho, Mox and others.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I would argue Cody, and Jericho are bigger reasons for AEW existing than the elite. 

Tony used the Elite name that was about it. Never heard any stories of execs or tv wanting the elite or them being some big draws. Bucks never draw ever. And Omega was out for a while and nobody noticed.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> I would argue Cody, and Jericho are bigger reasons for AEW existing than the elite.
> 
> Tony used the Elite name that was about it. Never heard any stories of execs or tv wanting the elite or them being some big draws. Bucks never draw ever. And Omega was out for a while and nobody noticed.


I would agree with this, especially Jericho. He was by far the biggest star they had when starting up. Cody was up there, but not on Jericho's level.

As for The Bucks and Kenny, nothing is different about their programming with them not there. Most of their segments lose ratings, so what does that tell you?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

kentl said:


> I would think that there isn't enough info and you're "busted in to" os based.
> 
> Further more I'd expect bosses to bust in to my area and tell me I'm fired if I did what Punk did.
> 
> ...


Imagine being so clueless as to how working with others is. Baffles my mind that people don’t understand how this stuff works.


Crona said:


> Right? So many people are looking at this as an equal scenario. Punk is/was an employee and the Elite are in management positions. As much as Punk is an asshole--again, this has been the case since at least 2006, nobody is unaware of Punk's capability to be a miserable human being--he's not in a management position. People are forgetting or just ignoring that Tony Khan--the owner--was sitting beside Punk on his hands nodding along with everything that was being said.


Do you really not see TK’s face, scared shitless to even speak up as Punk is claiming HE is running a business!? Goddamn the lengths you will go to try and place the Wlite solely at fault.


Saintpat said:


> Well as Tony was on camera the whole time we know 100% that he did not tell the EVPs or anyone else to go visit Punk’s locker room.
> 
> And not only did he sit there nodding along, not only did he not once contradict Punk or speak up for those EVPs while Punk was saying those things … he also made a point to tell the media (and the world since there was a livestream going) that Punk (after saying all those things) is “a sweetheart.”
> 
> ...


Again with this bullshit. TK was fearful to even speak up, because he was INTIMIDATED, which is televised evidence of work place violence.

But keep spewing your bullshit, because I can’t wait for Punk’s disciplinary action to come crushing down on every fucking stupid belief you’ve spouted about this shit.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

bdon said:


> Do you really not see TK’s face, scared shitless to even speak up as Punk is claiming HE is running a business!? Goddamn the lengths you motherfuckers will go to try and place the Wlite solely at fault.


Missed the part where I excused Punk's behavior. If you can't understand the difference between an employee and a manager, that's on you.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Freelancer said:


> I would agree with this, especially Jericho. He was by far the biggest star they had when starting up. Cody was up there, but not on Jericho's level.
> 
> As for The Bucks and Kenny, nothing is different about their programming with them not there. Most of their segments lose ratings, so what does that tell you?


Cody was important to represent AEW . Theres a reason he got a tv spot on another show.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

bdon said:


> Do you really not see TK’s face, scared shitless to even speak up as Punk is claiming HE is running a business!? Goddamn the lengths you *motherfuckers *will go to try and place the Wlite solely at fault.


I can tell you're American. Because you're driving your interpretation of TK's facial reactions into the ground as a certified fact. You just jump onto an assumption and won't let anyone say otherwise 🤣. You also have to curse to make a point because you're too uneducated to explain your opinion another way.

Also, you're not allowed to curse/flame other users. If you get a warning or a ban, it was me that reported you. I hope it's a permanent band since you're an awful user and bring no value to this forum or anything else.


----------



## toxicnacho (5 mo ago)

Jayinem said:


> Multiple sources are reporting that CM Punk will agree with WWE after his contract is bought out by AEW.
> 
> He will appear exclusively on Total Divas and he will be the sole actor.


Okay. I laughed here.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I've always been a fan of Punk. I thought it was great that he was back in wrestling and I loved that he was in AEW. The guy is crazy though. Like look what he said at that press conference. I'll always like what he does in the ring and I love his promos but the guy is a loose cannon.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Cody was important to represent AEW . Theres a reason he got a tv spot on another show.


I don't disagree with you, but I'm just stating that Jericho was the biggest star they got.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Jericho recently commented on this and stated that this kind of thing is common in wrestling. I would think that it’s getting completely blown out of proportion due to the fact that TK really hasn’t had to deal with it before.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Crona said:


> Missed the part where I excused Punk's behavior. If you can't understand the difference between an employee and a manager, that's on you.


Oh, I do get it. I also get the fact that when someone is a massive problem at work, to the point that a fight may occur, MANAGEMENT sometimes has to assume the risk and remove said problem from the equation. I have spoke about my own instances while running a 6 man crew aboard my vessel.

It is entirely possible that they got others in management to act as witnesses should anything become physical or lawsuits arise while admonishing said problem child. This is how things work in the real world. You have to go to the guilty party and request they leave, man. You can NOT risk him staying in the back and another EMPLOYEE getting caught in the wrong place at the wrong tim. Following here?

Imagine Brandon Cutler goofy ass walks by Punk’s locker room none the wiser (because that’s what he is), and Punk has it in his head that Cutler was the one leaking gossip FOR the Bucks. Now Punk is kicking Cutler’s ass for saying “Rough match out there today, huh” in a completely innocent way.

As MANAGEMENT, you have to be willing and able to request the person leave the premises, and if that person surprises you and won’t leave, you must go to the authorities to have them removed. Maybe it is slightly risky to not go immediately to the police, but when you have worked with someone as much as these guys have, you tend to show respect by not wanting to immediately involve police, ya know?

Everything hinges on Megah’s involvement in this case:

—Did she tell the Bucks to leave it alone and wait til morning, which I think is a risky endeavor and precisely the kind of “kick the down the street, waiting for it to pick itself up” mentality that has TK in this predicament in the first place. However, I would wholly believe absolutely demands the Bucks be fired, ignoring the advice of the company attorney.

— Did she agree with the Bucks and request CD tag along to act as another witness while needing to request Punk “leave the building immediately, and we will be discussing with Tony possible disciplinary actions and will be in touch”? If she did this, and Punk threw punches first, then he is going to be fired, simple as that, which will also lead to him suing. This last option could easily have been Punk’s intentions anyways. (Americans LOVE to sue, especially when they have already won previous lawsuits)

— Was she in agreement with the Bucks and got there late with the Bucks unable to wait for her, which is another fireable offense, even if they went in calm and cool.

— How much of things did she see and hear?


I don’t know how many times I have to say this, but everything comes down to her for me. Especially when this is VERY likely going to court.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

That's it Punk, fuck off, with your underwhelming AEW run, botch galore


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> But you talk about them. Why?


Because they have three of my favourite wrestlers of all time as well as a few others I've liked in the past.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

bdon said:


> Again with this bullshit. TK was fearful to even speak up, because he was INTIMIDATED, which is televised evidence of work place violence.







He does call Punk a sweet heart, right at the very end, was a good pick up by @Saintpat that I'd missed/forgotten about.

That seems pretty strong evidence that he wasn't intimidated and didn't want Punk immediately ejected from the building.

Not waiting 20-30 mins to ask the owners view on what should happen is pretty unacceptable given that.

I'd be furious if I was Tony.

Also it's fanciful to believe the Bucks have the authority to ask Punk to leave, they are EVPs in name only. 

So that couldn't have been a potential outcome.

They went there to confront CM Punk, not to ask him to leave.

How did they think that confrontation was going to end?

Also do you really think it's within the realms of possibility after the comments that had just been made about them and their friends in front of their boss and very publicly that the Bucks were calm?

Mother Teresa herself wouldn't have been calm.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

I was willing to give him the benefit of the doubt and loved the pops but tbh when I watched his matches he just looked like an accident waiting to happen which is why I probably bought his Mox "injury"

At this point I want him gone - just fuck off back to social media and count your $millions. One of life's cocks


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Art Vandaley said:


> He does call Punk a sweet heart, right at the very end, was a good pick up by @Saintpat that I'd missed/forgotten about.


Bro. Come on. You can see the fucking fear in TK. Him asking pathetically “Can I have one of those, Phil?” TWICE screams of a beta male trying to curry favor and not be on the dude’s bad side. He says, “He’s a sweetheart” in an obvious attempt to try and have the previous 20 minutes washed over as a joke. This shit is obvious, and you know it is.



> That seems pretty strong evidence that he wasn't intimidated and didn't want Punk immediately ejected from the building.
> 
> Not waiting 20-30 mins to ask the owners view on what should happen is pretty unacceptable given that.
> 
> ...


No, the Bucks wouldn’t have been calm. They’d be pissed, rightfully so, and this is where Megah being there or not being there is what is important. If she’s there, they at least had the professionalism to grab others in management to act as an unbiased 3rd party that could try and talk sense into Punk.

Now, I am not saying they DID grab Megah or that she went with them to play that role, but I can assure you, that would have been a perfectly fine and correct way to handle a blowup between grown men in a testosterone-fueled work place. That is precisely how I have and will handle things on my vessel.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Saintpat said:


> I hope as a producer that he has a dental plan to get his teeth checked that Kenny didn’t infect him with anything. He should send Omega the bill for the deductible.


So now because people hate Omega the next logical step is to say that Kenny is infected with highly contagious diseases? 

This does not make logic!


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> So now because people hate Omega the next logical step is to say that Kenny is infected with highly contagious diseases?
> 
> This does not make logic!


This is a standard medical precaution. Anyone involved in a biting incident should get checked out.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> This is a standard medical precaution. Anyone involved in a biting incident should get checked out.


Absolutely. Anytime blows is involved, people should be checked, especially in sports. This became apparent in 1991 after Magic Johnson.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

As I keep saying, the truth typically lies somewhere in the middle of everyone’s version of events. Everyone is usually telling a truthful version of how things unfolded, just their vantage points are different.

I’d almost guarantee everyone is telling the truth with everything going back to Punk being “tired, old, and hurt” at the wrong time that the Bucks and Megah decide to ask him to “go home and cool off” before they can speak with Tony, and Punk loses his cool at the thought that the Bucks are “forcing him out”.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

bdon said:


> I’d almost guarantee everyone is telling the truth with everything going back to Punk being “tired, old, and hurt” at the wrong time that the Bucks and Megah decide to ask him to “go home and cool off” before they can speak with Tony, and Punk loses his cool at the thought that the Bucks are “forcing him out”.


You've already accepted that the Bucks were probably angry that night, shouldn't they have "cooled off" themselves?

Also you don't seriously believe the Bucks have the authority to force Punk to leave do you?

They definetly didn't lol

The Bucks aren't actual managers any more than Cody was.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Art Vandaley said:


> You've already accepted that the Bucks were probably angry that night, shouldn't they have "cooled off" themselves?
> 
> Also you don't seriously believe the Bucks have the authority to force Punk to leave do you?
> 
> ...


They most certainly can request he leave and cool off. They lost certainly weren’t happy.

Only one was making threats and had Tony Khan so intimidated he couldn’t even correct them that HE was the one running the company.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Something no one has explained, is how did the news leak to the dirtsheets that Nick Jackson saved Colt Cabana's job in a private meeting with Tony?

Tony wouldn't leak it, which means it was either the Bucks or someone in their party. Meltzer and SRS are only saying the Bucks and Omega themselves have never leaked something, but they're not saying no one in their circle is.

It could easily be Hangman or Cutler or someone like that. That's still the Elite's inner circle.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

THANOS said:


> Something no one has explained, is how did the news leak to the dirtsheets that Nick Jackson saved Colt Cabana's job in a private meeting with Tony?
> 
> Tony wouldn't leak it, which means it was either the Bucks or someone in their party. Meltzer and SRS are only saying the Bucks and Omega themselves have never leaked something, but they're not saying no one in their circle is.
> 
> It could easily be Hangman or Cutler or someone like that. That's still the Elite's inner circle.


How do any news leak? According to Khan it isn't true which means who ever said it didn't "know" anything.

If it was leaked by one of the head guys it implies it's "ture" other wise it's made up and just doesn't require first hand knowledge 

So it could of been anyone at all backstage not just the bucks

He'll it could've been Colt. Colt isn't the bucks inner circle. And what he does has nothing to do with the bucks. They been feuding since before the bucks and they feud after


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

kentl said:


> How do any news leak? According to Khan it isn't true which means who ever said it didn't "know" anything.
> 
> If it was leaked by one of the head guys it implies it's "ture" other wise it's made up and just doesn't require first hand knowledge
> 
> ...


When did Tony address whether Nick Jackson made the case to keep Colt.

All I know is him saying no comment one time and then later denying that Punk had anything to do with Tony deciding to not renew Colt’s contract and then moving him to ROH when he did re-sign him (at Jackson’s urging).

I’ve never seen him address Nick talking him into keeping Cabana. Link?


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

Saintpat said:


> When did Tony address whether Nick Jackson made the case to keep Colt.
> 
> All I know is him saying no comment one time and then later denying that Punk had anything to do with Tony deciding to not renew Colt’s contract and then moving him to ROH when he did re-sign him (at Jackson’s urging).
> 
> I’ve never seen him address Nick talking him into keeping Cabana. Link?











Tony Khan Denies Rumor Regarding Colt Cabana, CM Punk, And Ring Of Honor - Wrestling Inc.


Rumors have been swirling for a while now about whether Cabana's ROH status has anything to do with Punk, but AEW CEO Tony Khan is adamant that's not the case.




www.wrestlinginc.com





Khan says it was HIS decision
He did it. No one else. Not punk, not bucks.

There was a misconception that was perpetuated unfairly that CM Punk had anything to do with me wanting to move Colt Cabana to the Ring of Honor roster when his contract came up." Khan said. "[Punk] had nothing to do with any of the contracts I picked up, whether I did or didn't. But in particular, I did pick up Colt Cabana's contract and gave him a similar contract to do different work."


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Freelancer said:


> This. Active wrestlers should not be in positions like this.
> 
> Lets look at this from an outsiders point of view who knows nothing about AEW or wrestling in general. What would they think if you told them 3 EVP's of the company and its chief legal officer busted into the biggest star in the companies dressing room and a fight broke out and they were all suspended. This was right after the star told the media that the EVP's couldnt manage a Target. What would they think?





Crona said:


> Right? So many people are looking at this as an equal scenario. Punk is/was an employee and the Elite are in management positions. As much as Punk is an asshole--again, this has been the case since at least 2006, nobody is unaware of Punk's capability to be a miserable human being--he's not in a management position. People are forgetting or just ignoring that Tony Khan--the owner--was sitting beside Punk on his hands nodding along with everything that was being said.


You guys are adults who've worked jobs. You both know damn well in the real world nobody would blink an eye about upper management confronting a worker in their office. Idk why the pro Punk side is acting like he's obligated some cool off period after throwing a tantrum at work.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> You guys are adults who've worked jobs. You both know damn well in the real world nobody would blink an eye about upper management confronting a worker in their office. Idk why the pro Punk side is acting like he's obligated some cool off period after throwing a tantrum at work.


It is simply disingenuous. I have laid out the case against both parties, which details will determine their fate. The Punk side just keep screaming that Punk should automatically get a few days to cool off.

It just don’t work that way, especially when Punk is displaying threatening behavior by daring anyone to come “talk” to him and outright interrupting and speaking over the company CEO who is too intimidated to even correct him and reiterate to the press that HE is the one running a business, not Phil Brooks.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> You guys are adults who've worked jobs. You both know damn well in the real world nobody would blink an eye about upper management confronting a worker in their office. Idk why the pro Punk side is acting like he's obligated some cool off period after throwing a tantrum at work.


Stfu with the "pro-Punk side" bullshit. I've said multiple times--even in conversation with you--that I don't like anyone in this situation. You know damn well in the real world that 3 management position people who are also workers cornering someone in their lockeroom after said person blew up would end poorly for everyone. Management have different responsibilities than the workers and is one of the big reasons "the boys" should never be "management." Enough of the pedantic shit about pro-Punk/pro-Elite.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Crona said:


> Stfu with the "pro-Punk side" bullshit. I've said multiple times--even in conversation with you--that I don't like anyone in this situation. You know damn well in the real world that 3 management position people who are also workers cornering someone in their lockeroom after said person blew up would end poorly for everyone. Management have different responsibilities than the workers and is one of the big reasons "the boys" should never be "management." Enough of the pedantic shit about pro-Punk/pro-Elite.


So, you believe letting a hot employee - who has dared anyone to come speak to him - should be left to linger to his own devices?

Tell me, chief, what happens when that hothead worker crosses paths with another employee who is looking to get a rise out of him? Say someone like a Bobby Fish, knowing they have a lawsuit against Tony Khan for gross negligence by leaving him backstage?


----------



## Nakahoeup (May 18, 2018)

Imagine HHH, Steph, And Jonny Ace(former wrestlers who have higher positions of authority)went in the locker room to confront Punk off camera after his legendary shit talking promo while Vince is the one who vetoed it. 
They'd look like a bunch of idiots who let their emotions get the best of them.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

kentl said:


> Tony Khan Denies Rumor Regarding Colt Cabana, CM Punk, And Ring Of Honor - Wrestling Inc.
> 
> 
> Rumors have been swirling for a while now about whether Cabana's ROH status has anything to do with Punk, but AEW CEO Tony Khan is adamant that's not the case.
> ...


That underscores what I was saying: he’s addressed Punk’s (non) involvement in Colt’s contract situation but has not addressed in any way of which I am aware Nick Jackson’s role.

Whether Punk had anything to do with him originally deciding to not renew Colt or not, no one has disputed that Nick went to Tony and talked him into keeping Cabana. So who would know that part to share with the dirtsheets? Tony, the Bucks, Megha (because as legal counsel she seems to be in charge of contracts … anyone else?


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

bdon said:


> So, you believe letting a hot employee - who has dared anyone to come speak to him - should be left to linger to his own devices?
> 
> Tell me, chief, what happens when that hothead worker crosses paths with another employee who is looking to get a rise out of him? Say someone like a Bobby Fish, knowing they have a lawsuit against Tony Khan for gross negligence by leaving him backstage?


I don't care about your hypotheticals. I don't care about what you think I think. Everyone here sucks, chief, sorry I don't agree with you.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> You guys are adults who've worked jobs. You both know damn well in the real world nobody would blink an eye about upper management confronting a worker in their office. Idk why the pro Punk side is acting like he's obligated some cool off period after throwing a tantrum at work.


The Bucks and Kenny might have the title of EVP, but TK is the real "upper management" in that company.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

Saintpat said:


> That underscores what I was saying: he’s addressed Punk’s (non) involvement in Colt’s contract situation but has not addressed in any way of which I am aware Nick Jackson’s role.
> 
> Whether Punk had anything to do with him originally deciding to not renew Colt or not, no one has disputed that Nick went to Tony and talked him into keeping Cabana. So who would know that part to share with the dirtsheets? Tony, the Bucks, Megha (because as legal counsel she seems to be in charge of contracts … anyone else?


Except again if the punk part isn't true it means it DOESN'T come from someone who knows 100% the story. Who ever did it made some or all of it up.

If Punk didn't get him fired how would the bucks know to go to bat for him? After all according to the story that's WHY the bucks did.
So if one part of the story is false it means any part can be.

And just ANYONE could send that rumor and again we have the dirt sheets saying it wasn't the bucks.

Meaning it was a rumour. And like any rumour could come from anyone and doesn't have to be "the bucks or their camps"


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

@bdon my bro we wasting our time with these clowns.


I just had a guy tell me I'm clueless because he claims Punky is professional and would run everything by them well Adam is not  Man punky fans are worst than sony fan boys and beyond delusional. It shows they dont care about anyone's history, facts or enedione. Clearly this person has a inside source like no one else  

Heres the quote
"Dude you are clueless. Punk also would have CLEARED anythign he was going to say with the other party as he is a PROFESSIONAL. Page didn’t."


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk's merchandise is still being sold on ShopAEW despite the suspension. MJF's was taken off during his (probably as part of the work though).

Not only that, look where he is placed on the front page.










And they haven't updated the video game cover yet and Punk is front and center. I guess this isn't as easy but if Punk was on the verge of an exit he'll have to come off that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Punk's merchandise is still being sold on ShopAEW despite the suspension. MJF's was taken off during his (probably as part of the work though).
> 
> Not only that, look where he is placed on the front page.
> 
> ...


Could be that they are wanting to make whatever money they'll lose with Punk though if they are indeed buying his contract out.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

kentl said:


> Except again if the punk part isn't true it means it DOESN'T come from someone who knows 100% the story. Who ever did it made some or all of it up.
> 
> If Punk didn't get him fired how would the bucks know to go to bat for him? After all according to the story that's WHY the bucks did.
> So if one part of the story is false it means any part can be.
> ...


It doesn’t matter if it’s true if they BELIEVED it to be true.

By all indications Adam Page did, which is why he made a vague reference to it in a promo.

If you think I stole out of your wallet and I didn’t, in fact, steal from your wallet, that doesn’t mean you’re not going to be upset at me because that’s what you believe whether it’s true or not.

It can be untrue that Punk had anything to do with Colt’s situation but Tony decided on his own to not renew and Nick Jackson (thinking Punk did have something to do with it) talked Tony into keeping him. So that’s what got leaked that we’re talking about here — not the cause of Tony’s decision but the action of Jackson going to Tony to plead on Colt’s behalf. 

If Jackson did that (and there are multiple reports that he did), then who would know that to leak it? Only a very few people would have knowledge of a conversation between Jackson and Tony Khan.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

Saintpat said:


> It doesn’t matter if it’s true if they BELIEVED it to be true.
> 
> By all indications Adam Page did, which is why he made a vague reference to it in a promo.
> 
> ...


You just said people cam belive something and report it

So why can't it be someone belived it and reported it? You're treating this as it HAS to be the bucks cause it HAS to be true.

It doesn't matter if it's true if x person believed it
So they told the dirt sheets.

It doesn't have to be the bucks or anyone in their camp. 

It works both ways. We have dirtsheets saying it's not the bucks

So who ever spread it wasn't the bucks. Meaning it was 3rd hand knoldage meaning it can absolutely just be a rumor.

Also those rumors didn't start on the dirt sheets in till MONTHS after pages promo
In till punk fired back there was no mention of this 

To me that shows its someone else. After all why wait months and months to tell it if it was true?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

kentl said:


> You just said people cam belive something and report it
> 
> So why can't it be someone belived it and reported it? You're treating this as it HAS to be the bucks cause it HAS to be true.
> 
> ...


So your theory is that …

Tony made the decision to not renew Colt Cabana (with no input from Punk).

Tony changed his mind on his own and renewed him and assigned him to ROH.

Nick Jackson did not talk to Tony about keeping Colt.

Someone, somewhere, somehow got the idea that Nick did that out of whole cloth.

That someone also informed the dirtsheets that Jackson did this, and they reported it.

Sure pal, that’s exactly how things work.

It’s easy to see how the Bucks/Page got the idea that Punk would be behind Colt not being renewed. Cabana is a friend of the Bucks and someone they openly credit with showing them the way to make it in the indies. Cabana is also part of the DO group that Page is close to. The Bucks and Page are thick as thieves. Everyone knows Punk hates Colt so they could easily conclude that he was behind their buddy almost getting the axe and then being banished to the Siberia that is ROH.

On the other hand, where are these relationships and where is the logic that someone outside that group with somehow come up with the idea that Nick Jackson had a conversation with Tony Khan on Colt’s behalf, believe it and decide to go to the dirtsheets with that info?

The former (Bucks/Page thinking Punk had something to do with Colt’s employment situation) is easy to see and believe. The latter takes more pretzel logic than most could muster.

And let’s not forget, the root of this whole thing is Adam Page going into business for himself in a promo on live TV to hint that Punk tried to get Colt fired. That’s not a dirtsheet. That’s a member of the AEW locker room who is probably the closest to the Bucks of anyone in the company. Hmmm.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

Saintpat said:


> So your theory is that …
> 
> Tony made the decision to not renew Colt Cabana (with no input from Punk).
> 
> ...


At no point did khan say he was ready to let Colt go.
His response can read as he and he alone wanted him to go to roh from the start.

The dirt sheets have reported people signed with a company. Went back to Japan. Will definitely leave etc.

Evrey year there are hundreds of false reports that get reported
Zero reason to say this one has to be true and it's impossible for someone to make it up.

As for where it came from? From the promos Punk and lage did. Others backstage see the issues and report their beliefs.

Cause once again if one part of it is false then non of it requires first hand knowledge


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> It is simply disingenuous. I have laid out the case against both parties, which details will determine their fate. The Punk side just keep screaming that Punk should automatically get a few days to cool off.
> 
> It just don’t work that way, especially when Punk is displaying threatening behavior by daring anyone to come “talk” to him and outright interrupting and speaking over the company CEO who is too intimidated to even correct him and reiterate to the press that HE is the one running a business, not Phil Brooks.


Can you imagine Joe from accounting cursing out his boss in front of the floor, retreating to his office, then being confused his boss came to see him in his office. 



Crona said:


> Stfu with the "pro-Punk side" bullshit. I've said multiple times--even in conversation with you--that I don't like anyone in this situation. You know damn well in the real world that 3 management position people who are also workers cornering someone in their lockeroom after said person blew up would end poorly for everyone. Management have different responsibilities than the workers and is one of the big reasons "the boys" should never be "management." Enough of the pedantic shit about pro-Punk/pro-Elite.


The boys shouldn't be management agree. Pick an angle.

If we're talking how a professional work place should work, yeah the EVPs have every right to go into his dressing room after the outburst. Punk feeling cornered is a him problem. You don't get to lash out at work, then claim you felt cornered when management comes to talk to you. 

If we're going the carny world of wrestling than tough titty for Punk. He asked for them to come see him when he was running his mouth.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Saintpat said:


> So your theory is that …
> 
> Tony made the decision to not renew Colt Cabana (with no input from Punk).
> 
> ...


You keep accepting every ounce of the Colt story and Nick Jackson’s involvement in it as truth. Whatever bro. There is no talking to you. Can’t wait for Punk to be gone, so we don’t have to hear your cries for him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Can you imagine Joe from accounting cursing out his boss in front of the floor, retreating to his office, then being confused his boss came to see him in his office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s goddamn mind-boggling how little these people seem to understand how things work in the workplace.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> You guys are adults who've worked jobs. You both know damn well in the real world nobody would blink an eye about upper management confronting a worker in their office. Idk why the pro Punk side is acting like he's obligated some cool off period after throwing a tantrum at work.


Thing is we don't know what was said in that room, the atmosphere, how the confrontation went down or anything.

I know if 2 jabronis who think they're better and more powerful than they actually are came in to my office with their mate whos the talent relations officer and a legal aid. I would think shits about to go down.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Freelancer said:


> This. Active wrestlers should not be in positions like this.
> 
> Lets look at this from an outsiders point of view who knows nothing about AEW or wrestling in general. What would they think if you told them 3 EVP's of the company and its chief legal officer busted into the biggest star in the companies dressing room and a fight broke out and they were all suspended. This was right after the star told the media that the EVP's couldnt manage a Target. What would they think?


I thought TK released a statement over a year ago stating that he was in full control and the EVPs were no longer EVPs.


----------



## Macho-mandalf (4 mo ago)

I have never been in a workplace where I've decided I had enough and called out a higher up and got to cool off before repercussions.
That might not true for everyone so I don't claim my experiences as everyone's.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Can you imagine Joe from accounting cursing out his boss in front of the floor, retreating to his office, then being confused his boss came to see him in his office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big difference between the boss or HR coming to see you and 3 people and a legal aid.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

the_flock said:


> Big difference between the boss or HR coming to see you and 3 people and a legal aid.


The legal aid is #2 in the entire company, behind ONLY Tony Khan. So you can stop that thought immediately.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

the_flock said:


> Thing is we don't know what was said in that room, the atmosphere, how the confrontation went down or anything.
> 
> I know if 2 jabronis who think they're better and more powerful than they actually are came in to my office with their mate whos the talent relations officer and a legal aid. I would think shits about to go down.


So if you were CM Punk in this situation you see three dudes and the head of legal for the company
come to your dressing room and your FIRST though would be that they are going to attack you, how the hell does that work?

That's like bringing the police with you to an assault you're planning.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Punk's return is the Chinese Democracy of pro wrestling.


Chinese Democracy was actually pretty good.

More like the Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Seafort said:


> Chinese Democracy was actually pretty good.
> 
> More like the Duke Nukem Forever.


Yea, Chinese Democracy actually kind of owned. Not the best album I've ever heard, but I thought it was worth the wait. Especially the title song of the album is pretty damn good. I went in, fully expecting for it to suck, and it didn't.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Karma a bitch CM Punk is getting what’s coming to him.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

The One said:


> Karma a bitch CM Punk is getting what’s coming to him.


LOL, what’s ‘coming out him’ is probably a check for a few million dollars from Tony as his separation agreement. 

I need some karma like that.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Saintpat said:


> LOL, what’s ‘coming out him’ is probably a check for a few million dollars from Tony as his separation agreement.
> 
> I need some karma like that.


We all do. We all also need more leverage over the spoiled children of billionaires.


----------



## Jayinem (Dec 24, 2020)

Punk may end up being the greatest wrestler to never make a Hall of Fame. Not counting the wrestler that never existed who won the WWE title at WM 20.

Owen Hart deserves a mention too and several others, and actually the answer is Rock because he probably doesn't even care.


----------

